# The Witcher: So reagiert die Macherin auf die teils heftige Kritik



## AndreLinken (24. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: So reagiert die Macherin auf die teils heftige Kritik* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher: So reagiert die Macherin auf die teils heftige Kritik*


----------



## Tommy82 (24. Dezember 2019)

ich stimme Lauren S. Hissrich voll zu. 
Jeder darf seine Meinung äußern, aber schon nach einer Episode kann man sich keine "glaubwürdige" Meinung bilden. Wenn jemand alles (oder wenigstens die hälfte) gesehen hat und dann sagt dass er es nicht gut findet, ist es in Ordnung.
Ich gestehe, ich zähle zu dehnen, die alles am Stück gesehen haben und ich sage "DANKE! Es ist eine tolle Serie mit alten Ideologien und frischen neuen Ideen".


----------



## chris74bs (24. Dezember 2019)

Kann ihr da nur zustimmen.
Denke das dies keine proffesionelle Kritik wahr sondern eher eine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Kurze Zeit später stellte Hissrich in einem weiteren Tweet klar, dass sie sich Kritik an The Witcher sehr wohl zu Herzen nehme. Allerdings müsse diese konstruktiv sein. Verrisse ohne faktischen Hintergrund könne sie hingegen nicht sonderlich ernst nehmen. Stimmt ihr der Showrunnerin zu?



Nein ich stimme ihr nicht zu - aber nicht bezüglich des Inhalts ihres Textes, sondern meiner Meinung nach der Intention bzw. dem Fehlen dieser.
Ich glaube einfach nicht, daß ihr irgendeine Kritik wichtig ist, ihre Handlungen sprechen dagegen.
Über die Rüstungen der Nilfgaarder waren sich eigentlich bis jetzt alle Kommentare einig, daß sie katastrophal sind, Zustimmung liegt im Promillebereich.
Mir kann keiner sagen, daß es niemandem in der Produktion gegeben haben soll, dem sowas nicht aufgefallen ist - spätestens beim Testviewing.
Auch der Versuch Ciri als BAME trotz des initialen Aufschreis anfangs durchzuboxen spricht Bände.
Ich glaube auch nicht, hinsichtlich ihrer Kommunikation zu diesem Thema, daß sie aus eigenen freien Stücken davon abgewichen ist...hier wurde von oben wegen good old $$$ ein Riegel vorgeschoben.
Ist doch der selbe Grund warum der Cast entgegensetzt den beiden weißen Hauptcharakteren, wiederum so divers ist, beziehungsweise sein muß - es mag ja vielleicht Hissrichs "Agenda" sein, aber deswegen wurde das nicht gegreenlightet, sondern weil der amerikanische Markt das grob gesagt erwartet!
Eine reine finanzielle Entscheidung ohne irgendeine Agenda...außer der, die Shareholder glücklich zu machen.
Die Shareholder machen nicht irgendwelche professionellen Kritiker glücklich, sondern der "einfache" Zuschauer in dem er die Serie anschaut und sie weiter anschauen will.
Diese Zuschauer wiederum sind in ihrer Bewertung des Witchers eindeutig äußerst positiv, wenn man die Wertungen betrachtet.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nein ich stimme ihr nicht zu - aber nicht bezüglich des Inhalts ihres Textes, sondern meiner Meinung nach der Intention bzw. dem Fehlen dieser.
> Ich glaube einfach nicht, daß ihr irgendeine Kritik wichtig ist, ihre Handlungen sprechen dagegen.
> Über die Rüstungen der Nilfgaarder waren sich eigentlich bis jetzt alle Kommentare einig, daß sie katastrophal sind, Zustimmung liegt im Promillebereich.
> Mir kann keiner sagen, daß es niemandem in der Produktion gegeben haben soll, dem sowas nicht aufgefallen ist - spätestens beim Testviewing.
> ...



Bezüglich Ciri: Wo sind denn deine Belege dafür, dass sie das durchboxen wollte? So oder so, im Endeffekt ist es nicht passiert. Warum und was genau sich im Casting abgespielt hat, werden wir nie erfahren. Merkwürdige Kritik in jedem Fall, da du etwas kritisiert, dass vllt höchstens angedacht war, aber nie so eingetreten ist.
Und die Rüstungen: Sehen imo gar nicht so schlimm aus in der Serie. Trotzdem - man kann nicht wissen, wie die Produktion im Endeffekt abgelaufen ist. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo sich die Fans über die Rüstung beschwert haben, war es eventuell einfach schon zu spät, weil das meiste abgedreht war und/oder die Rüstungen eben einfach bereits zu Dutzenden für das Drehen produziert waren. So oder so auch nur ein Punkt, der auf keinen Fall ihre in dem Artikel thematisierte Aussage invalidiert.


----------



## SinCity1 (24. Dezember 2019)

Verzeiht mir aber ich habe die Serie angeschaut und finde die Serie gut gelungen. Wollen wir doch froh sein das es solche Serien produziert werden. Und auch noch gut werden. Wir geeks bekommen eh ganz wenige Serien. Sei es im SyFi Bereich wie zb. DARK Matter. Diese Serie wurde abgesetzt (vollpfosten) und warum. Zuviel Kritik, niedrige "Einschaltquoten und lauter so ein Sch...! Dabei war sie echt geil. Und deshalb Leute schaut euch die Serie an, genießt es und achtet nicht so oft auf Kleinigkeiten und hofft auf viele weitere Staffeln. ("Einschaltquoten") Okay


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bezüglich Ciri: Wo sind denn deine Belege dafür, dass sie das durchboxen wollte? So oder so, im Endeffekt ist es nicht passiert.



Schon witzig, ich soll mir die Zeit nehmen und fein Belege aufführen und im gleichen Atemzug erklärst du jegliche Belege die ich aufführen könnte, ja eh für Mumpitz, weil es so oder so nicht passiert ist - schon einen Truthahn der mal Clown werden wollte, jetzt zu Weihnachten frühzeitig verspeist?
Sie hatte auf Twitter sich dazu geäußert, daß ihre Entscheidung steht und eierte dann so lange rum bis sie dann sich auf Twitter komplett rar machte - "pausiert" - der vorherige Shitstorm ist nicht über Nacht losgebrochen!



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Warum und was genau sich im Casting abgespielt hat, werden wir nie erfahren. Merkwürdige Kritik in jedem Fall, da du etwas kritisiert, dass vllt höchstens angedacht war, aber nie so eingetreten ist.
> Und die Rüstungen: Sehen imo gar nicht so schlimm aus in der Serie. Trotzdem - man kann nicht wissen, wie die Produktion im Endeffekt abgelaufen ist. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo sich die Fans über die Rüstung beschwert haben, war es eventuell einfach schon zu spät, weil das meiste abgedreht war und/oder die Rüstungen eben einfach bereits zu Dutzenden für das Drehen produziert waren. So oder so auch nur ein Punkt, der auf keinen Fall ihre in dem Artikel thematisierte Aussage invalidiert.



Gratulation, du bist einer von 1000 der die Rüstungen nicht schlimm findet oder ist das mehr so ein "Ich muß gegen den Mainstream sein - sonst bin ich nicht besonders" Ding?
Die Rüstungen sehen einfach beschissen aus und auch aus "Fantasyrüstungsproduktionssicht" sind diese hässlichen Teile völlig sinnlos - "Hey wie produzieren wir Rüstungen extra kompliziert mit Falten eines Biberanus?" 
Du darfst auch ruhig meinen kompletten Text lesen - ich sprach auch vom Testviewing (auch Testscreening genannt), was in den frühesten Phasen der Produktion genutzt wird, um genau solchen späteren Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, also nix von zu spät, weil das meiste abgedreht war.
Selbst beim Screening für Fokusgruppen ist es noch weit vor dieser Phase, da kannst du mir sonst etwas vom Pferd erzählen, daß das nicht aufgefallen sein soll.
Aber wozu überhaupt ne Antwort, denn auch hier kommt wieder dein "So oder so" Genöhle, die eh jeden Punkt den ich aufbringe, im Vorraus schon als sinn- bzw. bedeutungslos abwehrt.
Ist halt schon scheiße mit anderen Meinungen
Das ist das einzig Merkwürdige an der ganzen Sache.


----------



## MrFob (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe die Serie noch nicht gesehen, habe aber den Review um den es hier geht gelesen und muss zugeben, als sie in ihrem Review schreiben, dass sie die halbe Serie uebersprungen haben, weil sie halt einfach keinen Bock drauf hatten sich jetzt alles anzuschauen habe ich mir auch gedacht, dass das ja eigentlich kein serioeser Review sein kann. Ich mein, als Privatperson, klar, alles bestens, wenn du dir deine Meinung schon nach ein paar Minuten gebildet hast und dir deine Zeit dann zu schade ist, dann gerne. Aber als Artikel-Schreiber fuer ein recht bekanntes Magazin, die dafuer ja sicher auch bezahlt werden war das schon sehr unprofessionell, ganz abgesehen davon ob es nun hire Meinung geaendert haette, wenn sie die Serie komplett angeschaut haetten. So konnte ich das jedenfalls auch nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Schon witzig, ich soll mir die Zeit nehmen und fein Belege aufführen und im gleichen Atemzug erklärst du jegliche Belege die ich aufführen könnte, ja eh für Mumpitz, weil es so oder so nicht passiert ist - schon einen Truthahn der mal Clown werden wollte, jetzt zu Weihnachten frühzeitig verspeist?



Warum fühlst du dich denn so angegriffen und reagierst so attackierend?  Ziemlich unnötig. 
Du behauptest, dass sie es durchboxen wollte. Ich habe davon noch nie was gehört. Ist es so merkwürdig zu fragen, wo du diese Behauptung herholst? 
Ich habe rein gar nichts für Mumpitz erklärt - wenn du jetzt geantwortet hättest "In Tweet X hat sie das geschrieben" wäre ich 100% bereit meine Meinung zu dem Thema zu ändern. 



> Sie hatte auf Twitter sich dazu geäußert, daß ihre Entscheidung steht und eierte dann so lange rum bis sie dann sich auf Twitter komplett rar machte - "pausiert" - der vorherige Shitstorm ist nicht über Nacht losgebrochen!



Hatte sie nicht lediglich gepostet, dass sie ihr Casting nicht auf Hautfarbe limitieren wollte? So hatte ich es im Kopf. Es wurde ja nie angekündigt, dass Ciri eine person of color sein muss, es gab lediglich diese Casting-Meldung. Im Endeffekt ist aber ja nichts davon eingetreten. Deswegen meine Aussage - was genau sich im Casting abgespielt hat wissen wir nicht.



> Gratulation, du bist einer von 1000 der die Rüstungen nicht schlimm findet oder ist das mehr so ein "Ich muß gegen den Mainstream sein - sonst bin ich nicht besonders" Ding?



Mal ganz ehrlich - was hast du denn gefrühstückt? Ich habe ganz normal auf deine Post geantwortet. Versuch mal normal zu diskutieren statt direkt eingeschnappt zu sein. 
Ob meine Meinung gegen de Mainstream geht oder nicht ist mir btw total egal.



> Aber wozu überhaupt ne Antwort, denn auch hier kommt wieder dein "So oder so" Genöhle, die eh jeden Punkt den ich aufbringe, im Vorraus schon als sinn- bzw. bedeutungslos abwehrt.



Nein, tatsächlich versuche ich immer auf andere Meinungen einzugehen und bin immer offen meine eigene Meinung auch zu ändern. Du hast deine Meinung gepostet, ich dass ich es etwas anders sehe - und dann kann man drüber diskutieren. So funktioniert sowas. Wir haben noch nie miteinander geschrieben, keine Ahnung warum du mich direkt in diese Ecke schiebst. 



> Ist halt schon scheiße mit anderen Meinungen



Nein andere Meinungen sind super, deswegen diskutiere ich auch gerne. Schade, dass du das anscheinend nicht kannst und direkt angreifen musst  
An Nutzern, die gerne und sinnvoll diskutieren mangelt es hier im Forum, schade, dass du das als "relativ" neuer Nutzer auch nicht kannst.


----------



## Frullo (24. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Gratulation, du bist einer von 1000 der die Rüstungen nicht schlimm findet



Mach 2 draus - mich haben sie auch nicht gestört. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 8 Leutchen, und wir sind im Prozent-Bereich 

Sei's drum - ich kann zwar verstehen, dass Leute die Witcher schon vorher aufgrund der Bücher und/oder der Spiele kannten nun von diversen Details - auch dass das Setting vom genetischen Hintergrund her nicht einem phantastischen Mittel-/Ost-Europa entspricht - durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber ob diese Witcher-Fans tatsächlich der Mehrheit des Publikums der Serie entsprechen, oder schon nur dass der Mehrheit dieser Witcher-Fans diverse Setting-Entscheidungen derart sauer aufstossen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich denn so angegriffen und reagierst so attackierend?  Ziemlich unnötig.
> Nein andere Meinungen sind super, deswegen diskutiere ich auch gerne. Schade, dass du das anscheinend nicht kannst und direkt angreifen musst
> An Nutzern, die gerne und sinnvoll diskutieren mangelt es hier im Forum, schade, dass du das als "relativ" neuer Nutzer auch nicht kannst.
> 
> *Merkwürdige Kritik in jedem Fall*, da du etwas kritisiert,  *So oder so auch nur ein Punkt, der auf keinen Fall* ihre in dem Artikel thematisierte Aussage invalidiert.



Wer mit solchen Absoluten mir direkt mal für das erste "miteinander schreiben" krumm von der Seite kommt, braucht mir nicht etwas von normal diskutieren erzählen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit inzwischen zu schade.
Ich habe mich hier mit genügend Foristen produktiv austauschen können, mit einigen etwas ruppiger und mit manchen einmal und dann nicht mehr, aufgrund ihres eigenen Getrolles - Star Wars & EA Fans lassen grüßen.
Also fass dich mal lieber an deine eigene Nase und kehre mal in dich selber zu Weihnachten, Chanukka, Kwanzaa oder Sol Invictus.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mach 2 draus - mich haben sie auch nicht gestört. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 8 Leutchen, und wir sind im Prozent-Bereich
> 
> Sei's drum - ich kann zwar verstehen, dass Leute die Witcher schon vorher aufgrund der Bücher und/oder der Spiele kannten nun von diversen Details - auch dass das Setting vom genetischen Hintergrund her nicht einem phantastischen Mittel-/Ost-Europa entspricht - durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber ob diese Witcher-Fans tatsächlich der Mehrheit des Publikums der Serie entsprechen, oder schon nur dass der Mehrheit dieser Witcher-Fans diverse Setting-Entscheidungen derart sauer aufstossen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Ich hab ja mich nur auf die Showrunnerin bezogen.
Nicht umsonst schrieb ich am Ende, daß 





> Diese Zuschauer wiederum sind in ihrer Bewertung des Witchers eindeutig äußerst positiv, wenn man die Wertungen betrachtet.


Ich selber habe meine Liebe Not mit den sehr sehr durchschnittlich aussehenden Magiern und Zauberinnen (und den Rüstungen), aber insgesamt finde ich die Serie gut.
Sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht zweimal auf englisch und deutsch gebinged.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wer mit solchen Absoluten mir direkt mal für das erste "miteinander schreiben" krumm von der Seite kommt, braucht mir nicht etwas von normal diskutieren erzählen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit inzwischen zu schade.



Eine andere Meinung ist also krumm von der Seite kommen? Ach bitte  
Ob ich ein Absolut verwende oder nicht, jeder hier formuliert seine Meinung, da kann man drüber diskutieren, Absolute hin oder her.



> Ich habe mich hier mit genügend Foristen produktiv austauschen können, mit einigen etwas ruppiger und mit manchen einmal und dann nicht mehr, aufgrund ihres eigenen Getrolles - Star Wars & EA Fans lassen grüßen.



Das tue ich hier im Forum ebenfalls seit mehreren Jahren ohne Probleme 



> Also fass dich mal lieber an deine eigene Nase und kehre mal in dich selber zu Weihnachten, Chanukka, Kwanzaa oder Sol Invictus.



In mich kehren  Lebensverändernder Ratschlag danke. Ich werde dich lieber in Zukunft einfach ignorieren, selten sowas unnötig attackierendes und lächerliches gelesen


----------



## Wamboland (24. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Auch der Versuch Ciri als BAME trotz des initialen Aufschreis anfangs durchzuboxen spricht Bände.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, hinsichtlich ihrer Kommunikation zu diesem Thema, daß sie aus eigenen freien Stücken davon abgewichen ist...hier wurde von oben wegen good old $$$ ein Riegel vorgeschoben.



Die Rüstungen sind ein Unding und müssen für Staffel 2 geändert werden. 

ABER - was meinst du mit dem Absatz? Was ist BAME? Und worum geht es da genau?  Ich habe erst 3 Folgen gesehen.


----------



## Artes (24. Dezember 2019)

BAME bedeutet  Black, Asian, and minority ethnic. Bezogen auf die USA also jemand der nicht Weiß ist. 

Es gab wohl mal die Frag ob Ciri anders besetzt wird. 

Es wird in den Büchern übrigens nicht viel zu Hautfarben gesagt. Die Menschen dieser Welt sind Einwanderer also ist da einiges denkbar. Wie ich schon woanders geschrieben habe scheint es mir als hätten sie arge Probleme gehabt wichtige Rollen gut zu besetzen. Es fehlt einfach an wirklich guten Schauspielern die neben Henry Cavill bestehen können. 
Aber es gibt auch echte Schnitzer in der Adaption. Die Permanenten Zeitsprünge die den Eindruck vermitteln Szenen die Jahrzehnte getrennt voneinander stattfinden, passieren gleichzeitig usw. Auch ist mir unverständlich wieso die Story teilweise abgeändert wurde obwohl man mit den selben Schauspielern und nur wenig anderen Dialogen die Originalstory ohne Logiklücken hätte erzählen können.


----------



## Wynn (24. Dezember 2019)

Es gab ganz viele Memes beim Witcher Casting zum bsp Ciri aus Witcher 3 mit "Hey Netflix, its okay to be white"

Schlussendlich hat "Fringilla" die Qoutenrolle bekommen https://witcher.fandom.com/wiki/Fringilla_Vigo#Gallery


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Dezember 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gab ganz viele Memes beim Witcher Casting zum bsp Ciri aus Witcher 3 mit "Hey Netflix, its okay to be white"
> 
> Schlussendlich hat "Fringilla" die Qoutenrolle bekommen https://witcher.fandom.com/wiki/Fringilla_Vigo#Gallery


Bei Ciri wär es aber auch sehr übel gewesen, neben dem Witcher selbst ist sie ja eine derjenigen wo in den Büchern von fahler heller Haut gesprochen wird.
Die Nilfgarder Rüstungen finde ich oberhalb am Kopf übrigens sehr gut, nur das Faltendesign ist massiv störend, schwarze Vollplatte/Ketten/Schuppen/however ggf. mit Dornen oder sonstwas verziert wären OK gewesen,
aber die Falten sind einfach störend und aus technischer Sicht wohl auch unsinnig, kein Kulturkreis hat Sowas oder ähnliches verzapft, dabei gibt es echt besondere Designs bzw. Materialien bei Rüstungen.

Ich frage mich warum man diese Entscheidung getroffen hat.

Insgesamt ist das aber Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Cameleon222 (24. Dezember 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gab ganz viele Memes beim Witcher Casting zum bsp Ciri aus Witcher 3 mit "Hey Netflix, its okay to be white"
> 
> Schlussendlich hat "Fringilla" die Qoutenrolle bekommen https://witcher.fandom.com/wiki/Fringilla_Vigo#Gallery



Oh gut das du das verlinkt hast ist mit gar nicht aufgefallen. Wer denkt nochmal das es gut ist die Hautfarbe eines bereits bestehenden Charakters (der ja weiß ist) zu ändern? Wenn es ein ganz neuer Charakter ist wäre das ja ok aber Fringilla ist ja schon bekannt. Muss ich diesen Schwachsinn verstehen?


----------



## Soulja110 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ach wie schön es doch ist nichts zu erwarten, sich nicht damit zu beschäftigen, es auf sich zukommen zu lassen und dann damit belohnt zu werden  Die Serie ist super. Henry Cavill IST der Witcher und ein mega nicer Dude wie sich herausstellt. Das eine Frau Showrunnerin ist wusste ich auch nicht. Und hot ist sie ^^ Ist das so eine Art Weihnachtsmärchen was hier abläuft? Wow. Ach btw die Rüstungen interessieren mich auch nicht wirklich


----------



## FalloutEffect (24. Dezember 2019)

was ist der Magazin Entertainment Weekly? Ist das sowas wie die Bunte in Deutschland?


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

Cameleon222 schrieb:


> Oh gut das du das verlinkt hast ist mit gar nicht aufgefallen.


Dir ists nicht aufgefallen, aber jetzt regst Du Dich darüber auf?
Ok...

//Erste Folge gestern mit meiner Frau geschaut:
Ich hab die Bücher gelesen und Games gespielt, meine Frau hat praktisch kein Vorwissen

Unser Urteil: Beide fanden die erste Folge gut.


----------



## Cameleon222 (24. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dir ists nicht aufgefallen, aber jetzt regst Du Dich darüber auf?
> Ok...
> 
> //Erste Folge gestern mit meiner Frau geschaut:
> ...



Naja ich hab Fringilla das letzte mal in The Witcher 3 gesehen was jetzt für mich auch schon ein bisschen her ist. Darf ich mich nicht aufregen wenn mir was im nach hinein auffällt? Krass ^^


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

Cameleon222 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab Fringilla das letzte mal in The Witcher 3 gesehen was jetzt für mich auch schon ein bisschen her ist. Darf ich mich nicht aufregen wenn mir was im nach hinein auffällt? Krass ^^



Ich finde, dass man dann eben danach sucht um sich aufzuregen.
Anstatt zu sagen: "Oh, gar nicht aufgefallen, aber danke für die Info." 
Sich dann hinterher, wenn man explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, darüber aufregen/nerven finde ich als "Energieverschwendung".
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Cameleon222 (24. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass man dann eben danach sucht um sich aufzuregen.
> Anstatt zu sagen: "Oh, gar nicht aufgefallen, aber danke für die Info."
> Sich dann hinterher, wenn man explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, darüber aufregen/nerven finde ich als "Energieverschwendung".
> Aber jedem das seine.



Naja ist deine Meinung. Ich suche nichts um mich "Aufzuregen". Ich hab halt nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Wie du schon sagt jedem das sein.


----------



## DarkBlueFalcon (24. Dezember 2019)

Die Serie hat unheimliches Potential, schade das es in der ersten Staffel so viel davon verschenkt in dem es die drei Erzählstränge (Ciri, Yennefer und Geralt) und die verschiedenen Zeitebene so wirr durchmischt. Ich weiß das die erste Staffel auf den Kurzgeschichten basiert und hier auch der Autor zeitliche Sprünge macht, dennoch hätten die Drehbuchautoren sich hier etwas mehr Mühe geben sollen. Was auch ein wenig stört ist das quasi eiskalte Wasser in das der Zuschauer geworfen wird wenn er keinen Bezug zu den Bücher oder den Spielen hat. Man muss eben auch diese Zuschauer gewinnen und sie an die sprichwörtliche Hand nehmen um sie in die Welt des Witchers einführen.

Die gewählten tragenden Schauspieler sind durchweg hervorragend , der Nebencast hätte etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl gebraucht (Originalton offenbart dieses am besten) aber das ist nicht sonderlich tragisch. (Also Fan des Spiels vermisse ich die feuerroten Haare und grünen Augen von Triss, die Schauspielerin Anna Shaffer ist dennoch gut gewählt. Bin gespannt wie sie die Rolle in Staffel 2 auslegt und mit Leben füllt.)

Den großen Coup haben die Serienmacher aber mit Henry Cavill gemacht, der Geralt nahezu perfekt verkörpert. Bravo, mein Kompliment.

Bin gespannt ob ihnen bei dem gealterten Vesemir das gleiche Kunststück gelingt... ich weiß das Mark Hamill scharf auf die Rolle ist, aber ich bin skeptisch. Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre (lacht ruhig) Sean Connery.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

DarkBlueFalcon schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob ihnen bei dem gealterten Vesemir das gleiche Kunststück gelingt... ich weiß das Mark Hamill scharf auf die Rolle ist, aber ich bin skeptisch. Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre (lacht ruhig) Sean Connery.



Also Mark Hamill kann sehr gut so einen gealterten Haudegen darstellen, in der Serie Knightfall spielt er einen alten Templer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHYG0ywWJg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Aber genau der Fakt, daß er praktisch eine Art Vesemir allein schon vom Aussehen her in Knightfall spielt, wird wohl dazu führen, daß er nicht auch noch in The Witcher so eine ähnliche Rolle bekommt.
Sie haben schon genug Genöhle wegen GoT = The Witcher Vergleiche, noch so ein Fass aufmachen werden sie wohl nicht wollen.

Ach und Sean Connery würde sehr wohl einen guten Vesemir darstellen, aber er ist leider schon zu alt mit 89 (leider hat er in den letzten Jahren abgebaut, aber so ist nun einmal der Lauf der Dinge).
Außerdem dreht er seid gut 15 Jahren auch keine Filme mehr.
Der Sean Connery aus Highlander 2 vor 28 Jahren wo er auch schon über 60 war, wäre nahezu perfekt (vielleicht nicht ganz so gestriegelt).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (25. Dezember 2019)

Naja. Zeigt halt mal wieder, wie diese "Macher" mit Kritik umgehen. Gleiches war ja auch Star Wars. Witcher hat jetzt nicht so die große Fanbase, wie StarWars, aber das könnte trotztdem nachhinten gehen. Ihr schwarze Ciri hat Sie ja zum glück nicht bekommen. Bin mal gespannt, welches Franchise die nächste progressive Frau verhunzen darf!


----------



## Lucatus (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die sich Kritik zu herzen nehmen würde hätte sie nicht die ganze lore mit ihren sjw Cast zerstört. bis auf Geralt Rittersporn Cirir und Stegobor sind ja wirklich alle fehlbesetzt 
grade Virilla Vigo kann nicht schwarz sein weil sie zum Teil mit Ciri verwandt ist


----------



## Javata (25. Dezember 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Wenn die sich Kritik zu herzen nehmen würde hätte sie nicht die ganze lore mit ihren sjw Cast zerstört. bis auf Geralt Rittersporn Cirir und Stegobor sind ja wirklich alle fehlbesetzt
> grade Virilla Vigo kann nicht schwarz sein weil sie zum Teil mit Ciri verwandt ist



Also können entfernte Verwandte nicht verschiedene Hautfarben haben?! Dümmste Aussage ever... Außerdem heißt die gute Frau Fringilla und nicht Virilla und ist die Cousine zweiten Grades von Anna Henrietta (Dh der Großvater von Fringilla ist der Bruder von Anna Henriettas Großvater) und Anna Henrietta ist "irgendwie" (wird nicht näher definiert) mit Ciri verwandt was Sinn macht bedenkt man das die nilfgaardischen Adeligen ähnliche Verhältnisse haben wie wir hier in Europa die auch alle irgendwie miteinander verwandt sind und Ciris Vater ja bekannter Weise Kaiser ist.

Zudem ist die Hautfarbe so ziemlich aller Figuren außer Ciris vollkommen egal für die Handlung. (Zumal die Bücher sicher nicht 1:1 verfilmt werden) Wenn 75% der Charaktere rote Haut und gelbe Punkte drauf hätten würde das exakt 0 verändern. FInde ich jede Rolle gut besetzt? Nein, Triss zB sieht zu alt aus genau wie Ciri. Macht die Serie aber nicht wirklich schlechter, der Rest passt ziemlich gut. (Abgesehen von der schon besprochenen Rüstung)

Wer so Argumente vorbringt sollte vll mal mMn nen Sensibilisierungskurs über verschiedene Ethnien besuchen...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Wer so Argumente vorbringt sollte vll mal mMn nen Sensibilisierungskurs über verschiedene Ethnien besuchen...



Klar, er muß einen Sensibilisierungskurs über verschiedene Ethnien besuchen...wieso kürzt du nicht gleich ab und ziehst die Rassistenkarte?
Wieso sind dann nicht 100% des Casts weiß, wenn selbst "Rote Haut mit gelben Punkten drauf" anscheinend nichts verändert, wozu sich die Mühe machen von der Quelle abzuweichen? 
So ein Handeln wäre dann doch eine reine Verschwendung von Zeit und Geld! 
Besonders peinlich wird es aber dann, wenn der ach so rassistische alte weiße Mann, genauso wenig Shaft, Blade, die 47 Rōnin, Mulan & Co. als Weißbrote sehen will.
Racewashing und Genderflipping sind einfach nur erzählerische Nieten, die meistens genau das Gegenteil ihrer eigentlichen Intention erreichen.
Anstatt alte Geschichten auf Biegen und Brechen durch einen neuen Aufguss mit Racewashing & Genderflipping zu "verbessern", sollten diese ach so kreativen Köpfe vielleicht endlich mal sich mehr darauf konzentrieren, neue Geschichten mit mehr diversen und weiblichen Charakteren zu kreieren.
Frag mal ein paar Polen wie toll sie es denn finden, daß eine der wenigen international erfolgreichen Dinge auf die sie echt stolz sind, einfach mal so amerikanisiert wird. ("Meine" polnischen Witcherfans sind jedenfalls kurz vor Schaum vorm Mund...)
So etwas nennt man auch kulturelle Aneignung "cultural appropiation" - für jemanden der so auf Sensibilisierung setzt, wirst du bestimmt Verständnis für die negativen Reaktionen von Polen, gegen so eine diskriminierende Handlung durch die Showrunner, haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mich wie gesagt ziemlich an die Amerikanisierung gewöhnt aber für mich haben sie den Vogel mit derStriege abgeschossen, die Schauspielerin, zum Glück nur ein paarmal kurz zu sehen, war Asiatin. Was natürlich ganz schlau ist, bei weißen Adligen als leibliche Eltern. Als ich das sah musste ich wirklich erst mal laut "Ha" rufen.


----------



## aliman91 (25. Dezember 2019)

Wäre nur interessant wie sie auf Kritiker reagiert die echte Kritikpunkte haben. Hier hat sie sich eben einen herausgepickt der nicht ernst zu nehmen war und sich gegen diesen- zurecht- gewehrt. Nur wie sieht es aus mit anderen Kritikern die nicht so rosig waren und gepflegt Kritik geübt haben?

Empfinde das nur als Alibi-Aktion.

Ich persönlich gebe der Serie 3/5.


----------



## Tori1 (25. Dezember 2019)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gebe der Serie 3/5.




Ja ich auch denke alles andere entweder zu gut oder zu schlecht bewertet.

Es hat durchaus Schwächen und wirkt teilweise doch sehr geskriptet, ich habe sicherlich 10 Stellen gesehen die Zeitlich nicht ins Konzept passen weil die Schauspieler sich erst dann bewegen wenn die Kamera zu ihnen gedreht wird.
das ist nicht optimal und wirkt oft billig.

Man weis eigentlich dass das Hirn des Zuschauer fehlende zeitliche Bewegungen außerhalb der Kamerabereiche viel besser adaptiert als wenn diese zu spät bzw erst dann starten wenn die Kamera in Position ist.


----------



## Javata (25. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wie gesagt ziemlich an die Amerikanisierung gewöhnt aber für mich haben sie den Vogel mit derStriege abgeschossen, die Schauspielerin, zum Glück nur ein paarmal kurz zu sehen, war Asiatin. Was natürlich ganz schlau ist, bei weißen Adligen als leibliche Eltern. Als ich das sah musste ich wirklich erst mal laut "Ha" rufen.



Jade Croot (die spielt Adda) ist für dich also asiatisch? Da musst du denke ich nochmal googlen oder genauer hingucken... (vll lieg ich aber auch falsch, hab ne weile keine Rassenkunde mehr gehabt)



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Klar, er muß einen Sensibilisierungskurs über verschiedene Ethnien besuchen...wieso kürzt du nicht gleich ab und ziehst die Rassistenkarte?
> Wieso sind dann nicht 100% des Casts weiß, wenn selbst "Rote Haut mit gelben Punkten drauf" anscheinend nichts verändert, wozu sich die Mühe machen von der Quelle abzuweichen?
> So ein Handeln wäre dann doch eine reine Verschwendung von Zeit und Geld!
> Besonders peinlich wird es aber dann, wenn der ach so rassistische alte weiße Mann, genauso wenig Shaft, Blade, die 47 Rōnin, Mulan & Co. als Weißbrote sehen will.
> ...



Vorne weg: Du hast den von mir zitierten Post aber schon gelesen ja? Da wo behauptet wird entfernte Verwandte können nicht unterschiedliche Hautfarben haben?! (Sorry aber so eine Aussage ist entweder dumm oder rassistisch, kann jeder selbst wählen... Auf jeden Fall wäre da ein Kurs angebracht)

Ich persönlich finde es einfach ziemlich scheinheilig dass sich über Jahrzehnte des "Whitewashings" in Hollywood niemand (also zumindest kaum eine weiße Person) beschwert hat und jetzt, sobald jemand "unpassend" in eine andere Richtung gecastet wird sofort der Shitstorm los geht und SWJ und andere Argumente vorgebracht werden was vorher niemanden interessiert hat. Liegt natürlich auch daran, dass man sich im Internet heutzutage gerne gegenseitig hochschaukelt und Debatten größer werden als sie eigentlich sind. Von den millionen Tweets und Posts überall hätte sicher nicht 1% einen echten Brief an die Produzenten geschrieben. 

Und nein, das hat nicht zwangsläufig was mit Rassismus zu tun, man kann aber den Ball etwas flacher halten. Denn wenn es "Whitewashing" gibt sind diese Poster seltenst in der ersten Reihe der Protestler... Und warum von der Quelle abweichen? Wenn 1000 Schauspieler zum Cast kommen sind da halt alle Ethnien dabei, deiner Meinung nach sollen da also alle nicht Weißen direkt rausfallen?! Oder sollte man direkt nur Weiße casten? Die Serie wird nicht schlechter weil ein oder zwei Nebenrollen nicht weiß sind. Die Serie ist für Netflix-Kunden überall auf der Welt produziert, daher ist es mMn legitim "global" zu casten.


----------



## Lucatus (25. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Also können entfernte Verwandte nicht verschiedene Hautfarben haben?! Dümmste Aussage ever... Außerdem heißt die gute Frau Fringilla und nicht Virilla und ist die Cousine zweiten Grades von Anna Henrietta (Dh der Großvater von Fringilla ist der Bruder von Anna Henriettas Großvater) und Anna Henrietta ist "irgendwie" (wird nicht näher definiert) mit Ciri verwandt was Sinn macht bedenkt man das die nilfgaardischen Adeligen ähnliche Verhältnisse haben wie wir hier in Europa die auch alle irgendwie miteinander verwandt sind und Ciris Vater ja bekannter Weise Kaiser ist.
> 
> Zudem ist die Hautfarbe so ziemlich aller Figuren außer Ciris vollkommen egal für die Handlung. (Zumal die Bücher sicher nicht 1:1 verfilmt werden) Wenn 75% der Charaktere rote Haut und gelbe Punkte drauf hätten würde das exakt 0 verändern. FInde ich jede Rolle gut besetzt? Nein, Triss zB sieht zu alt aus genau wie Ciri. Macht die Serie aber nicht wirklich schlechter, der Rest passt ziemlich gut. (Abgesehen von der schon besprochenen Rüstung)
> 
> Wer so Argumente vorbringt sollte vll mal mMn nen Sensibilisierungskurs über verschiedene Ethnien besuchen...



klar das ist ein Polnisches Märchen und man kann es ausser bei Serikanern nirgendswo dunkle Haut nach vollziehen und wenn es scheißegal für die Handlung ist dann können wir ja geralt schwul machen und alles kämpfen mit Lasserschwertern weil es wird ja nicht 1:1 das Buch verfilmt


----------



## Wamboland (25. Dezember 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> klar das ist ein Polnisches Märchen und man kann es ausser bei Serikanern nirgendswo dunkle Haut nach vollziehen und wenn es scheißegal für die Handlung ist dann können wir ja geralt schwul machen und alles kämpfen mit Lasserschwertern weil es wird ja nicht 1:1 das Buch verfilmt



Wäre mir neu das The Witcher in Polen spielt ... die Menschen in der Welt sind von Außerhalb der Welt ... wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

Wegen der Zeitsprünge. Bin immer noch erst mit Folge 3 durch, aber dort erkennt man doch super das Geralt und Yennefer nicht in der selben Zeitebene erzählt werden. Also wenn man aufmerksam zuschaut ... 



Spoiler



Man sieht ein Gemälde von Foltest mit seiner Schwester als Kinder. Ein paar Minuten später sieht man beide als KInder auf dem Ball in der Akademie bei Yennefer....


Bisher scheint mir das eher ein Problem der Generation "Aufmerksamkeisspanne <90s" zu sein.


----------



## Javata (25. Dezember 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> klar das ist ein Polnisches Märchen und man kann es ausser bei Serikanern nirgendswo dunkle Haut nach vollziehen und wenn es scheißegal für die Handlung ist dann können wir ja geralt schwul machen und alles kämpfen mit Lasserschwertern weil es wird ja nicht 1:1 das Buch verfilmt



1. The Witcher spielt nicht in Polen oder sonst wo in Europa (und selbst wenn: anders als in unserem Mittelalter können sich die Leute im Witcher-Universum zB durch Portale bewegen oder wegen mir auch auf einem Drachen fliegen. Da kann man auch als Schwarzer schon mal ein bisschen rum kommen)
2. Es gibt deutlich mehr Regionen in der Witcher-Welt wo es dunkelhäutige Menschen gibt. Neben Serikanien zB Ofir oder die Korathi-Wüste.
3. Das du gleich mit einem Geralt sollte schwul sein "Argument" kommst (was totaler Unsinn ist und die Handlung komplett ändern würde) oder Laserschwertern (nicht Lasser) was die Lore ebenfalls grundlegend verändern würde...


So Kommentare/Kritiken würde ich auch nicht ernst nehmen, denn sie wirken schlicht rassistisch und homophob (auch wenn sie es aus deiner Sicht vll nicht gemeint sind. (wobei ich da ehrlich gesagt meine Zweifel habe bei dem was du so schreibst))


----------



## xaan (25. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Über die Rüstungen der Nilfgaarder waren sich eigentlich bis jetzt alle Kommentare einig, daß sie katastrophal sind, Zustimmung liegt im Promillebereich.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, entspann sich der Entrüstungssturm damals wegen eines Bild vom Set, wo die Rüstungen ohne spätere CGI-Nachbearbeitung abfotografiert wurden. Dementsprechend schlecht sahen sie auch aus. Also ja, die Kritiker hatten mit ihrem ANliegen schon recht ... aber sie waren nicht im Besitz aller Informationen.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Auch der Versuch Ciri als BAME trotz des initialen Aufschreis anfangs durchzuboxen spricht Bände.


Halt mal kurz. _"Durchboxen"_? Da wurde eine Casting-Ausschreibung geleaked, in der tatsächlich auch nach einer BAME gesucht wurde. Aber: woher willst du wissen, dass das nicht nur ein _"über den Tellerrand schauen"_ war? Hissrich hat sich jedenfalls zurückgehalten und nur kommentiert, dass sie nicht kommentiert und sich nur mehrere Optionen angesehen hat.
https://twitter.com/LHissrich/status/1038255898844516352?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

Über den Tellerrand schauen ist nicht "durchboxen". Zumal die letztendliche Entscheidung ja bekannt ist...


----------



## Lucatus (25. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> 1. The Witcher spielt nicht in Polen oder sonst wo in Europa (und selbst wenn: anders als in unserem Mittelalter können sich die Leute im Witcher-Universum zB durch Portale bewegen oder wegen mir auch auf einem Drachen fliegen. Da kann man auch als Schwarzer schon mal ein bisschen rum kommen)
> 2. Es gibt deutlich mehr Regionen in der Witcher-Welt wo es dunkelhäutige Menschen gibt. Neben Serikanien zB Ofir oder die Korathi-Wüste.
> 3. Das du gleich mit einem Geralt sollte schwul sein "Argument" kommst (was totaler Unsinn ist und die Handlung komplett ändern würde) oder Laserschwertern (nicht Lasser) was die Lore ebenfalls grundlegend verändern würde...
> 
> ...



Serikanien war das erste was mir jetzt eingefallen ist und es ist eine vom Mittelalter und slawischen Mythen inspirierte Fantasy Welt so und  virilla kommt weder aus der korathi Wüste Ofir oder Serikaniern dadurch hat man durch das blackwashing auch die lore zerstört


----------



## Lucatus (25. Dezember 2019)

So Kommentare/Kritiken würde ich auch nicht ernst nehmen, denn sie wirken schlicht rassistisch und homophob (auch wenn sie es aus deiner Sicht vll nicht gemeint sind. (wobei ich da ehrlich gesagt meine Zweifel habe bei dem was du so schreibst))[/QUOTE]


Also bin ich jetzt ein Rassist weil ich mich über das Blackwashing von einer wichtigen Figur beschwere und mit einen etwas krassen Vergleich komme XD


----------



## Javata (26. Dezember 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Also bin ich jetzt ein Rassist weil ich mich über das Blackwashing von einer wichtigen Figur beschwere und mit einen etwas krassen Vergleich komme XD



Das habe ich nicht geschrieben, ich habe lediglich gesagt wie es auf andere wirken kann.



Lucatus schrieb:


> Serikanien war das erste was mir jetzt eingefallen ist und es ist eine vom Mittelalter und slawischen Mythen inspirierte Fantasy Welt so und  virilla kommt weder aus der korathi Wüste Ofir oder Serikaniern dadurch hat man durch das blackwashing auch die lore zerstört



Du beschwerst dich übers Lore schreibst aber permanent Fringillas Namen falsch. Zudem ist sie keine wichtige Figur, sie hat nur eine Nebenrolle. (3 der 5 Romane, keine Kurzgeschichten. In den PC-Spielen erscheint sie nur in Teil 3, in den ersten beiden Teilen wird sie nur beiläufig erwähnt)
Und bitte erklär mir inwiefern eine schwarze Fringilla die Lore zerstört. Was ändert ihre Hautfarbe an der Handlung abgesehen davon dass sie dir nicht passt? Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, wann hast du dich das letzte mal über Whitewashing beschwert? Ich nehme an noch nie...


----------



## Lucatus (26. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht geschrieben, ich habe lediglich gesagt wie es auf andere wirken kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kenne keine Filme wo Whitewashing betrieben wurde und sowas finde ich genau so bescheuert und wie gesagt Fringilla ist zum teil mit Ciri verwandt daswegen zerstört es die lore


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> kenne keine Filme wo Whitewashing betrieben wurde


Hier ist eine kleine Auswahl.
https://youtu.be/XebG4TO_xss



Lucatus schrieb:


> und sowas finde ich genau so bescheuert und wie gesagt Fringilla ist zum teil mit Ciri verwandt daswegen zerstört es die lore


Sind sie denn tatsächlich verwandt? Ich frage jetzt aus ernsthaftem Interesse. Wenn ich danach google sind die einzigen Hinweise, die ich auf eine Verwandschaft finde, Forenpostings die sich über den "race swap" beschweren. In Wikis jedenfalls steht dazu nichts. In Artikeln zu Fringilla wird Ciri nicht erwähnt, in Artikeln zu Ciri wird Fringilla nicht erwähnt, ebensowenig in Artikeln zu Duny, Pavette und Calanthe.
Da ich die Bücher nicht kenne stehe ich auf dem Schlauch. Für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar, ob überhaupt eine Verwandschaft besteht geschweige denn wie eng die ist.


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

doppelpost


----------



## Javata (26. Dezember 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> kenne keine Filme wo Whitewashing betrieben wurde und sowas finde ich genau so bescheuert und wie gesagt Fringilla ist zum teil mit Ciri verwandt daswegen zerstört es die lore



Ersteres war mir klar  und die Verwandtschaft hab ich dir schon ausführlich erklärt und für keine sinnvolle Begründung erklärt.



xaan schrieb:


> Sind sie denn tatsächlich verwandt? Ich frage jetzt aus ernsthaftem Interesse. Wenn ich danach google sind die einzigen Hinweise, die ich auf eine Verwandschaft finde, Forenpostings die sich über den "race swap" beschweren. In Wikis jedenfalls steht dazu nichts. In Artikeln zu Fringilla wird Ciri nicht erwähnt, in Artikeln zu Ciri wird Fringilla nicht erwähnt, ebensowenig in Artikeln zu Duny, Pavette und Calanthe.
> Da ich die Bücher nicht kenne stehe ich auf dem Schlauch. Für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar, ob überhaupt eine Verwandschaft besteht geschweige denn wie eng die ist.



Habs oben schonmal geschrieben. Fringilla ist die Cousine 2ten Grades von Anna Henrietta (also Fringillas Opa ist der Bruder von Anna Henriettas Opa), einer Nilfgaader Herzogin (under anderem bekannt aus Blood and Wine) die  mit dem nilfgaardischen Kaiser verwandt ist der ja Ciris Vater ist. Sind Cousins, wobei man die genauen Vorfahren nicht kennt und daher auch nicht weiß ob angeheiratet oder blutsverwandt. Am Ende haben aber alle drei den selben Urgroßvater oder Urgroßmutter, das weiß man nicht. (Können ja auch uneheliche oder Kinder aus Zweitehen, Bastarde und sowas dabei sein in der Generation die dann durch Intrigen etc ans Erbe kommen). Das Argument ist also reichlich inhaltsarm.


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Habs oben schonmal geschrieben. Fringilla ist die Cousine 2ten Grades von Anna Henrietta (also Fringillas Opa ist der Bruder von Anna Henriettas Opa), einer Nilfgaader Herzogin (under anderem bekannt aus Blood and Wine) die  mit dem nilfgaardischen Kaiser verwandt ist der ja Ciris Vater ist. Sind Cousins, wobei man die genauen Vorfahren nicht kennt und daher auch nicht weiß ob angeheiratet oder blutsverwandt. Am Ende haben aber alle drei den selben Urgroßvater oder Urgroßmutter, das weiß man nicht. (Können ja auch uneheliche oder Kinder aus Zweitehen, Bastarde und sowas dabei sein in der Generation die dann durch Intrigen etc ans Erbe kommen). Das Argument ist also reichlich inhaltsarm.



Ok, danke für die Erklärung.
Das lässt imo ausreichend Spielraum, dass es in Fringilla's direkter Abstammungen eine Person mit dunkler Hautfarbe gibt, in Ciri's aber nicht. Für mich reicht das, um die Lore nicht in Gefahr zu sehen.

Letztendlich hat sich ja auch Sapkowski nicht gegen diese Darstellung gewehrt. Sapkwoski - wir erinnern uns - hatte negative Erfahrung damit gemacht, dass er CD-Projekt zu weitreichende Rechte gegeben hatte. Dass er das jetzt bei der Netflix-Serie noch mal wiederholt hat, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Die Tatsache, dass Kritik von seiner Seite abwesend ist, werte ich daher mal als implizite Zustimmung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, entspann sich der Entrüstungssturm damals wegen eines Bild vom Set, wo die Rüstungen ohne spätere CGI-Nachbearbeitung abfotografiert wurden. Dementsprechend schlecht sahen sie auch aus. Also ja, die Kritiker hatten mit ihrem ANliegen schon recht ... aber sie waren nicht im Besitz aller Informationen.



Also ich weiß ja nicht welchen großartigen Unterschied du zwischen den Rüstungen vor und nach der CGI Nachbearbeitung siehst, bei beiden sieht es aus als hätte man die Magenwand nach außen gestülpt.
Diese seltsamen Falten sind einfach in vielerlei Hinsicht sinnlos, ja sogar nachteilig - egal ob im Aussehen, in der (Fantasy)Herstellung oder der (Fantasy) Klingenabwehr.



xaan schrieb:


> Halt mal kurz. _"Durchboxen"_? Da wurde eine Casting-Ausschreibung geleaked, in der tatsächlich auch nach einer BAME gesucht wurde. Aber: woher willst du wissen, dass das nicht nur ein _"über den Tellerrand schauen"_ war? Hissrich hat sich jedenfalls zurückgehalten und nur kommentiert, dass sie nicht kommentiert und sich nur mehrere Optionen angesehen hat.
> https://twitter.com/LHissrich/status/1038255898844516352?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
> Über den Tellerrand schauen ist nicht "durchboxen". Zumal die letztendliche Entscheidung ja bekannt ist...



Ja ich wiederhole: Durchboxen.
Ich hatte das einige Zeit verfolgt, deswegen kann ich mich noch daran erinnern.
Sie hatte einen Tweet, wo sie sich dazu geäußert hatte, daß es ihre Entscheidung ist und diese steht (hinsichtlich BAME).
Ist nicht so einfach ihre Tweets im nachhinein aufzudröseln, beziehungsweise zu finden - sie hat einige Tweets schlauerweise als der Shitstorm langsam anfing gelöscht, wie zum Beispiel den mit der Szene wo Yennefer und Istredd Sex vor einer Illusion einer adeligen Gesellschaft in der Höhle haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahrscheinlich hat sie ihn gelöscht, weil sie verkündet hatte, daß ihre eigene liberale politische Sichtweise nicht Einfluß auf die Serie nehmen würde, aufgrund ihrer Professionalität.
Der Tweet sagt was anderes (und wenn man auf die "Kultur" der Amis schaut, ist er eigentlich schon eher witzig...).
Genau das gleiche Problem besteht mit dem "Durchboxen" Tweet (natürlich hat sie selber nichts vom Durchboxen gesagt - das sind meine Worte). 
Ich kann ihn, bzw. eine Sicherung auf sonst einer Seite nicht so schnell finden, ich habe jetzt eine halbe Stunde gesucht und den obigen derweil auch gefunden; mehr Zeit will ich nicht aufbringen um zu "beweisen", daß sie das geschrieben hat.
Du wirst es so nehmen müßen oder mir einfach nicht glauben, ist ja deine Entscheidung - ich bleibe aber dabei, daß sie das so ausgedrückt hat und das meiner Meinung nach nichts mit "über Tellerrand" schauen zu tun hat.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es einfach ziemlich scheinheilig dass sich über Jahrzehnte des "Whitewashings" in Hollywood niemand (also zumindest kaum eine weiße Person) beschwert hat und jetzt, sobald jemand "unpassend" in eine andere Richtung gecastet wird sofort der Shitstorm los geht und SWJ und andere Argumente vorgebracht werden was vorher niemanden interessiert hat. ...Denn wenn es "Whitewashing" gibt sind diese Poster seltenst in der ersten Reihe der Protestler... Und warum von der Quelle abweichen? Wenn 1000 Schauspieler zum Cast kommen sind da halt alle Ethnien dabei, deiner Meinung nach sollen da also alle nicht Weißen direkt rausfallen?! Oder sollte man direkt nur Weiße casten? Die Serie wird nicht schlechter weil ein oder zwei Nebenrollen nicht weiß sind. Die Serie ist für Netflix-Kunden überall auf der Welt produziert, daher ist es mMn legitim "global" zu casten.



Abgesehen von dem Whataboutism - willst du uns hier wirklich verklickern, daß eine falsche Handlungsweise dann im Anschluß die andere rechtfertigt?
Woher wills du denn bitte wissen, wer, wann, und wo sich gegen Blackwashing ausgesprochen hat, sich nicht vorher auch gegen Whitewashing aussprach?
Ich zum Beispiel bin extrem gegen jegliches Racewashing, wie willst du denn bitte wissen, was ich wann und wo gepostet habe außerhalb des PC Games Forum?
Du erfindest hier Fakten die du gar nicht mit Beweisen unterlegen kannst, weil "ist so" - die "Leute" haben das so gemacht.
Du drehts und wendest dich auch wie es dir passt - mal ist es scheißegal welche Hautfarbe der Cast hat, dann irgendwie doch.
Ja, meiner Meinung nach sollte man für so eine Produktion nur Weiße für die Nördlichen Königreiche casten, für Zerrikania entsprechend den Büchern Schauspieler mit nahöstlichem Hintergrund.
Sollen für die 47 Rōnin auch jeder mitmachen dürfen weil "1000 Schauspieler zum Cast kommen sind da halt alle Ethnien dabei".
Ist das so schwer?
Ich wußte nicht, daß ich asiatische Filme jetzt nicht mehr anschauen kann, weil da kein Weißbrot mich repräsentiert oder weil sie nicht für Zuschauer auf der Welt produziert wurden.


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja ich wiederhole: Durchboxen.
> Ich hatte das einige Zeit verfolgt, deswegen kann ich mich noch daran erinnern.


...und doch ist die Rolle am Ende mit Freya Alla besetzt worden. Kann man von "durchboxen" reden, wenn die Entscheidung doch nicht so ausfällt wie befürchtet?

Letzten Endes ist es imo müßig, wenn wir abwechselnd versuchen in den Kopf der Frau zu gucken. Sapkowski hat sich jedenfalls mWn nicht öffentlich beschwert. Wenn es jemanden gibt, der das Recht hat zu bestimmen wie die Welt dargestellt werden darf udn wie nicht, dann er.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> ...und doch ist die Rolle am Ende mit Freya Alla besetzt worden. Kann man von "durchboxen" reden, wenn die Entscheidung doch nicht so ausfällt wie befürchtet?



Nun, ich denke du mußt mein Originalpost hierzu herannehmen in dem ich schrieb: 


> Auch der Versuch Ciri als BAME trotz des initialen Aufschreis anfangs durchzuboxen spricht Bände.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, hinsichtlich ihrer Kommunikation zu diesem Thema, daß sie aus eigenen freien Stücken davon abgewichen ist...hier wurde von oben wegen good old $$$ ein Riegel vorgeschoben.
> Ist doch der selbe Grund warum der Cast entgegensetzt den beiden weißen Hauptcharakteren, wiederum so divers ist, beziehungsweise sein muß - es mag ja vielleicht Hissrichs "Agenda" sein, aber deswegen wurde das nicht gegreenlightet, sondern weil der amerikanische Markt das grob gesagt erwartet!


Nur weil es nicht geglückt ist, heißt es ja nicht, daß es nicht diesen Versuch anfangs gab und am Ende auf genügend Gegendruck abgebrochen wurde.
Das ist nun einmal meine Vermutung bzw. meine Meinung die ich dazu geäußert habe



xaan schrieb:


> Letzten Endes ist es imo müßig, wenn wir abwechselnd versuchen in den Kopf der Frau zu gucken. Sapkowski hat sich jedenfalls mWn nicht öffentlich beschwert. Wenn es jemanden gibt, der das Recht hat zu bestimmen wie die Welt dargestellt werden darf udn wie nicht, dann er.



Ich habe mich dazu anfangs geäußert und daraufhin hat man sich mit meiner Theorie auseinandergesetzt - ich kann nichts dafür, wenn du die Antwort darauf als müßig ansiehst, jedoch trotzdem darauf antwortest.
Deine Meinung dazu zu lesen, empfinde ich jedenfalls nicht als müßig.
Zu Andrzej Sapkowski habe ich auch so meine Meinung seid dem "Beef" mit CDPR - ich bin mir recht sicher, daß es ihm hauptsächlich um Kohle geht.
Deswegen glaube ich, könnte Netflix auch die ganze Geschichte völlig umschreiben und er würde seelig grinsend alles abnicken.
Aber auch das ist wiederum nur eine wilde Theorie...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Hier ist eine kleine Auswahl.
> https://youtu.be/XebG4TO_xss


Das ein Großteil des "Whitewashing" der Schauspielersuche  mit entsprechenden Aussehen, Stimme und Sprache sowie Können geschuldet war wird aber auch immer gerne vergessen !

Man denke nur an US Flime/Serien, wo weitestgehenst die immergleichen Schwarzen und Asiaten zusehen waren.
Erst durch die zunehmende Globalisierung hat sich das deutlich gebessert !




LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht welchen großartigen Unterschied du zwischen den Rüstungen vor und nach der CGI Nachbearbeitung siehst, bei beiden sieht es aus als hätte man die Magenwand nach außen gestülpt.
> Diese seltsamen Falten sind einfach in vielerlei Hinsicht sinnlos, ja sogar nachteilig - egal ob im Aussehen, in der (Fantasy)Herstellung oder der (Fantasy) Klingenabwehr.


Dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen, im Nahbereich ("Teaserfoto") fällt es 1:1 massiv ins Auge, ab ca. 10m Entfernung passt es, weil man die Falten nicht mehr wahrnimmt.


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nun, ich denke du mußt mein Originalpost hierzu herannehmen in dem ich schrieb:
> 
> Nur weil es nicht geglückt ist, heißt es ja nicht, daß es nicht diesen Versuch anfangs gab und am Ende auf genügend Gegendruck abgebrochen wurde.
> Das ist nun einmal meine Vermutung bzw. meine Meinung die ich dazu geäußert habe


Aber selbst wenn wir jetzt mal unterstellen, dass Hissrich da was "durchboxen" wollte, so beweist doch die schlussendliche Entscheidung, dass sie empfänglich ist für konstruktive Kritik, oder nicht? Zumal ich jetzt echt nichts Verwerfliches darin sehe in einem Casting vor Drehbeginn viele Optionen durchzuprobieren.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dazu anfangs geäußert und daraufhin hat man sich mit meiner Theorie auseinandergesetzt - ich kann nichts dafür, wenn du die Antwort darauf als müßig ansiehst, jedoch trotzdem darauf antwortest.
> Deine Meinung dazu zu lesen, empfinde ich jedenfalls nicht als müßig.
> Zu Andrzej Sapkowski habe ich auch so meine Meinung seid dem "Beef" mit CDPR - ich bin mir recht sicher, daß es ihm hauptsächlich um Kohle geht.
> Deswegen glaube ich, könnte Netflix auch die ganze Geschichte völlig umschreiben und er würde seelig grinsend alles abnicken.
> Aber auch das ist wiederum nur eine wilde Theorie...



Da sind wir wieder beim _"in den Kopf schauen"_.
Aber selbst wenn wir mal annehmen, dass Sapkowski für viel Geld alles mit seiner Vorlage machen lässt - welche Grundlage haben dann die Fans, sich darüber aufzuregen?


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ein Großteil des "Whitewashing" der Schauspielersuche  mit entsprechenden Aussehen, Stimme und Sprache sowie Können geschuldet war wird aber auch immer gerne vergessen !
> 
> Man denke nur an US Flime/Serien, wo weitestgehenst die immergleichen Schwarzen und Asiaten zusehen waren.
> Erst durch die zunehmende Globalisierung hat sich das deutlich gebessert !


Das ist doch aber ein selbstgeschaffenes systemisches Problem. Ein großer Pool an nicht-Weißen Schauspielern kann sich doch nur herausbilden, wenn man aktiv nach Talenten sucht und sie fördert indem man ihnen Rollen gibt. Passiert ist in den USA lange Zeit das exakte Gegenteil. Dann aber anzukommen und zu jammern "aber wir haben nicht genügend nicht-Weiße Schauspieler" ist zynisch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich wußte nicht, daß ich asiatische Filme jetzt nicht mehr anschauen kann, weil da kein Weißbrot mich repräsentiert oder weil sie nicht für Zuschauer auf der Welt produziert wurden.


Gutes Argument !
Wobei in vielen modern spielenden asiatischen Filmen sehr gerne weiße kaukasische/Schwarze Schauspieler eingesetzt werden weil das nun mal "exotisch" ist bzw. mittlerweile sogar in den Großstädten sogar relativ normal.

Auch das ist primär der Globalisierung geschuldet !

MMn ist die ganze "Whitewashing" Geschichte schamlos aufgebauscht aus bestimmten Ecken, wobei ich glaube das  dadurch sogar eher der gegenteilige Effekt erzeugt wird, solange man nur polarisiert, werden die Grenzen nie verschwimmen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Dann aber anzukommen und zu jammern "aber wir haben nicht genügend nicht-Weiße Schauspieler" ist zynisch.


Ich erinnere !
*Niemand hat gejammert*, sondern man hat sich das gewünschte gebaut/geschminkt !

Das ist der Punkt, so wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich erinnere !
> *Niemand hat gejammert*, sondern man hat sich das gewünschte gebaut/geschminkt !
> 
> Das ist der Punkt, so wird ein Schuh draus.



https://imgur.com/gallery/MDMJ4LX

Der Punkt war nicht, dass da jemand wirklich faktisch jammert (es war eine Metapher....), sondern dass das Problem hausgemacht ist und letztendlich einen Zirkelschluss bedeutet.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow ... der Post ist in der Tat brutal. Europa kümmert sich um Diversität? ... der Frau scheint nicht klar zu sein das hier auf deutlich kleinerem Raum mehr Sprachen gesprochen und Kulturen gelebt werden als in vielen anderen Teilen der Welt. 

Mal davon abgesehen das ich solche Meta "Interpretationen" für Schwachsinn halte - kann ja sein das sie sowas in ihrem Kopf sieht ... dann sollte sie aber mal zum Arzt. 

Ändert aber nichts daran das ich die Serie mag - auch wenn die Show-Runnerin evtl. einen ganz böse an der Murmel hat ^^


----------



## Javata (26. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem Whataboutism - willst du uns hier wirklich verklickern, daß eine falsche Handlungsweise dann im Anschluß die andere rechtfertigt?
> Woher wills du denn bitte wissen, wer, wann, und wo sich gegen Blackwashing ausgesprochen hat, sich nicht vorher auch gegen Whitewashing aussprach?
> Ich zum Beispiel bin extrem gegen jegliches Racewashing, wie willst du denn bitte wissen, was ich wann und wo gepostet habe außerhalb des PC Games Forum?
> Du erfindest hier Fakten die du gar nicht mit Beweisen unterlegen kannst, weil "ist so" - die "Leute" haben das so gemacht.
> ...



Ich will damit sagen, dass eine schwarze Nebenrolle vll nicht den großen Shirtstorm erzeugen sollte, die sie nunmal tut gerade im Vergleich zu dem was man in Hollywood in der Vergangenheit "geleistet" hat.
Und mein Post war überhaupt nicht auf dich bezogen sondern eine allgemeine Darstellung die ja auch Lucatus mit seinem "er kennt keine Filme mit Whitewashing" eindrucksvoll bestätigt hat.

Und sorry, aber du verdrehst hier meine Aussagen wie du willst. Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass du als Weißer keine asiatischen Filme gucken darfst/sollst. Und dein Vergleich mit 47 Ronin ist auch kein besonders guter denn es basiert auf wahren geschichtlichen Ereignissen in Japan, ein Witcher tut das nicht. Für das Witcheruniversum ist die Hautfarbe von Fringilla egal. Ein schwarzer Ronin wäre da was ganz anderes.

Zudem ist es dein gutes Recht keinerlei Racewashing zu wollen und daher eine 100% buchgenaue Umsetzung haben zu wollen. Das ist ok, damit kann ich mich anfreunden. Jeder darf nen eigenen Geschmack haben. Es ist aber was ganz anderes wenn diese Meinung nicht hat aber gegen eine Schwarze ist weil (Einfügen sinnfreier Begründungen wie das bereits erwähnte Verwandschaftsverhältnis).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/MDMJ4LX
> 
> Der Punkt war nicht, dass da jemand wirklich faktisch jammert (es war eine Metapher....), sondern dass das Problem hausgemacht ist und letztendlich einen Zirkelschluss bedeutet.


Du hast behauptet (ich zitiere nochmals) also schieb das nicht plötzlich jemand anderen zu ! 


			
				xaan schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großer Pool an nicht-Weißen Schauspielern kann sich doch nur herausbilden, wenn man aktiv nach Talenten sucht und sie fördert indem man ihnen Rollen gibt. Passiert ist in den USA lange Zeit das exakte Gegenteil. Dann aber anzukommen und zu *jammern *"aber wir haben nicht genügend nicht-Weiße Schauspieler" ist zynisch.


----------



## xaan (26. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet (ich zitiere nochmals) also schib das nicht plötzlich jemand anderen zu !



Da du mich so schön zitierst, tu ich das gleich auch mal:


xaan schrieb:


> Der Punkt war *nicht*, dass da jemand wirklich faktisch jammert (es war eine *Metapher*....), [...]



Du weißt, was eine Metapher ist?
Wenn jemand als Mimose bezeichnet wird, dann nicht, weil er eine Pflanze ist...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer die Frau ist, über deren Posting hier so diskutiert wurde / wird. 

Sorry, weitermachen! 
Ich muss weiter The Witcher schauen. Da wurde gerade Borch Drei Dohlen vorgestellt und ich feiere schonmal.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Da du mich so schön zitierst, tu ich das gleich auch mal:
> Du weißt, was eine Metapher ist?


Natürlich, aber sorry ich war nach dem Meme einfach raus und hab dann nicht mehr weiter gelesen !


----------



## Artes (27. Dezember 2019)

Also ich verstehe diesen Unsinn nicht. Ist die Rasse für den Plot wichtig? Das muss sie korrekt besetzt werden. Ist sie es nicht dann eben nicht. 

Will man Ciri mit einer zb Asiatin besetzen müssten auch ihre Eltern Asiaten sein damit es grob zusammen passt. Aber warum nicht? Wo ist das Problem? Will man Julius Cäsar mit einem Schwarzen besetzen ist das war anders. Das ist eine Historische Person in einem Historischen Kontext. Witcher ist eine Fantasy Serie in der die realweltlichen Rassen der Schauspieler nicht so wichtig sind. Oder beschwert sich wer weil die Elfen kein echten Elfen sind? Nein! Natürlich nicht es gibt ja keine echten Elfen. Aber bei einer Prinzessing Cintras muss die Hautfarbe weiß sein... weil... ähm... naja euch fällt schon ein "Argument" ein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wie gesagt ziemlich an die Amerikanisierung gewöhnt aber für mich haben sie den Vogel mit derStriege abgeschossen, die Schauspielerin, zum Glück nur ein paarmal kurz zu sehen, war Asiatin. Was natürlich ganz schlau ist, bei weißen Adligen als leibliche Eltern. Als ich das sah musste ich wirklich erst mal laut "Ha" rufen.



Die Schauspielerin, die Adda spielt, ist nicht asiatisch.


----------



## McTrevor (27. Dezember 2019)

Achtung Trollpost incoming:

Ich finde Agenda und Diversifizierung in Unterhaltungsmedien gut und wichtig. In einer idealen Welt leben die Menschen zusammen, ohne dass die jeweilige Hautfarbe einen Einfluss auf den Umgang miteinander hat. Sie ist im Idealfall nicht mal einer Erwähnung wert. Wenn dies in Unterhaltungsmedien vorgelebt wird, kann dies eine prägende gesellschaftliche Auswirkung haben. Die ganzen Diskussionen um das Thema zeigen aber leider eindrücklich, wie weit weg wir noch davon sind. 

Wer die Serie aufgrund der Diversifizierung nicht genießen kann, ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, zumindest latent rassistisch. Die Qualität der Geschichte, die erzählt wird, hängt objektiv nicht von der Hautfarbe der Charaktere ab. Was sich nur dadurch ändern kann, ist das subjektive Empfinden beim Zuschauer. 

Ausnahme hierzu sind Fälle, bei denen die Qualität der Geschichte tatsächlich von der Hautfarbe beteiligter Rollen abhängen kann. Wenn zum Beispiel historische Gegebenheiten akkurat dargestellt werden sollen oder die Hautfarbe einer Person eine für die Geschichte signifikante Komponente ist. Und mit signifikant ist keinesfalls gemeint, dass auf Seite 87 im dritten Buch einmalig in einem Nebensatz erwähnt wird, dass Person xyz blaue Augen hat. 

Was man aber bei Agenda und Diversifizierung zurecht bemängeln kann, ist das derzeit leider oft grausam schlechte Writing, welches damit einhergeht. Terminator 1 und 2 haben eindrucksvoll vorgeführt, wie man zum Beispiel starke Frauenrollen in gute Geschichten integrieren kann. Heutige Ansätze sind da meilenweit von entfernt.


----------



## xaan (27. Dezember 2019)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Achtung Trollpost incoming:
> 
> Ich finde Agenda und Diversifizierung in Unterhaltungsmedien gut und wichtig. In einer idealen Welt leben die Menschen zusammen, ohne dass die jeweilige Hautfarbe einen Einfluss auf den Umgang miteinander hat. Sie ist im Idealfall nicht mal einer Erwähnung wert. Wenn dies in Unterhaltungsmedien vorgelebt wird, kann dies eine prägende gesellschaftliche Auswirkung haben. Die ganzen Diskussionen um das Thema zeigen aber leider eindrücklich, wie weit weg wir noch davon sind. [...]



Das mag richtig sein, aber nur solange es ein Angebot ist und kein Zwang. Abgründe von menschlicher Grausamkeit zu zeigen muss genauso erlaubt sein wie Star Trek Utopien. Und das gleich aus mehreren Gründen.

1: Freiheit von Kunst und Gedanken.
2: Vermeidung von Trotzreaktionen. Wir Menschen lassen uns nicht gerne von oben herab belehren. Das verletzt uns in unserer Würde und degradiert uns. Das erzeugt Abwehrreaktionen und führt zu genau dem Gegenteil dessen, was erreicht werden soll.
3: Gesellschaftsbilder zu zeigen die nicht perfekt sind eine Art von gesellschaftlicher Selbstreflexion - solange die Zuschauer verstehen, dass das was sie da sehen gewollt imperfekt ist und kein erstrebenswertes Ziel.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Dezember 2019)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Wer die Serie aufgrund der Diversifizierung nicht genießen kann, ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, zumindest latent rassistisch.



Sehr interessant, ich stelle mich jetzt hier einfach hin und sage "Ich finde die Serie wegen den schwarzen Elfen nicht so gut wie sie sein könnte - ich kann sie nicht vollends genießen.." bin ich jetzt ein Rassist?
Ich brauch nur eine Bestätigung - einfach direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Loosa (27. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> "Ich finde die Serie wegen den schwarzen Elfen nicht so gut wie sie sein könnte - ich kann sie nicht vollends genießen.."



Das fände ich auch doof.

Wenn es denn dann böse Nachtelfen wären. Ewig dieselben rassistischen Stereotype.
Andererseits sind Elfen ursprünglich ja generell miese Gestalten. Schwierig. 


Apropos Elfen. Bei Shannara Chronicles musste ich erstmal im Cast nachsehen, dass da schwarze Elfen mitspielten. War mir damals nicht aufgefallen. Warum auch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Andererseits sind Elfen ursprünglich ja generell miese Gestalten. Schwierig.



Bloede Dh‘oine


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2019)

Schwarze Elfen sind für mich Drow und keine Elfen eingentlich so kenn ich es aus forgotten realms und romanen ^^

https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Drow


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, ich stelle mich jetzt hier einfach hin und sage "Ich finde die Serie wegen den schwarzen Elfen nicht so gut wie sie sein könnte - ich kann sie nicht vollends genießen.." bin ich jetzt ein Rassist?
> Ich brauch nur eine Bestätigung - einfach direkt anschreiben.


Bei Hauptcharakteren und wichtigen Nebenfiguren gehe ich ja noch mit, dass die entsprechend der Buchvorlage dargestellt werden sollten. Die kriegen ja auch in der Regel eine ziemlich konkrete Beschreibung. Aber irgendwelche "No Name"-Elfen ausm Wald, die sowieso später nicht mehr vorkommen? Das ist eine rein subjektive Sache. 

Das Problem liegt bei dir, wenn du an der Hautfarbe irgendwelcher No Names festmachst, ob dir eine Serie gefällt oder nicht. Dein Empfinden wäre, wenn deine Worte der Wahrheit entsprechen, also in der Tat zumindest latent rassistisch. 



Wynn schrieb:


> Schwarze Elfen sind für mich Drow und keine Elfen eingentlich so kenn ich es aus forgotten realms und romanen ^^
> 
> https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Drow


Die Elfen, die in der Witcher-Serie vorkamen, besaßen aber keine tiefschwarze, dunkelgraue oder obsidianschwarze Haut.


----------



## Loosa (28. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Elfen, die in der Witcher-Serie vorkamen, besaßen aber keine tiefschwarze, dunkelgraue oder obsidianschwarze Haut.



Wurde das Aussehen in den Büchern denn so genau beschrieben? Im Fan-Wiki findet sich dazu jedenfalls keinerlei Info. Da steht nur groß, dünn und attraktiv. Auch bei den namhaften Elfen (den paar die ich überflog) finde ich immer nur Aussagen zu Haar- und Augenfarbe.

Und Halbelfen könnten natürlich jegliche Mischung von Mensch und Elf sein.


----------



## xaan (28. Dezember 2019)

Mit Elfen macht inzwischen sowieso jeder Autor was er will. Von hochgewachsenen, unsterblichen Übermenschen bis zu kleinen Feen mit Schmetterlingsflügeln, die Leuten Streiche spielen ist alles drin. Forgotten Realms z.B. nimmt sich die Freiheit mehrerer Elfen-Subrassen, in denen auch dunkelbraune Hautfarbe vorkommt. 

Sofern der Autor keine genaue Beschreibung liefert, ist nichts automatisch auschließbar/lorebrechend.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wurde das Aussehen in den Büchern denn so genau beschrieben? Im Fan-Wiki findet sich dazu jedenfalls keinerlei Info. Da steht nur groß, dünn und attraktiv. Auch bei den namhaften Elfen (den paar die ich überflog) finde ich immer nur Aussagen zu Haar- und Augenfarbe.


Ich konnte bis jetzt auch keine Beschreibung der Hautfarbe der Elfen im allgemeinen finden. Sicherlich sind vorkommende Charaktere der Elfen als hellhäutig dargestellt, aber es besteht kein Grund, warum es nicht auch dunkelhäutige Elfen geben könnte. Eine Beschreibung zu den Elfen a'la "Elfen sind hellhäutig" gibt es nicht.


----------



## Loosa (28. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Mit Elfen macht inzwischen sowieso jeder Autor was er will. Von hochgewachsenen, unsterblichen Übermenschen bis zu kleinen Feen mit Schmetterlingsflügeln, die Leuten Streiche spielen ist alles drin.



Ach, das war schon immer so. Seit den frühesten Geschichten von ihnen wurden Elfen und Feen austauschbar gesetzt.
Der bretonische Korrigan gilt wechselweise sogar als Gnom, Zwerg oder Feenwesen - ergo auch Elf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist wohl eine Idee der Neuzeit, dass ein Fantasiewesen nur noch genau ein korrektes Aussehen haben darf. 



Ich hab mir jetzt Witcher III im Sale geholt und gerade angeworfen. Das Intro ist ja schonmal geil!
Teil 1 hatte ich damals nur sehr kurz angespielt (Hardware zu schwach), und die Serie seitdem ignoriert. RPG ist zwar nicht unbedingt meins, aber man will ja auch wissen worum die ganze Debatte geht.
Netflix wird danach reaktiviert. Spätestens, wenn ich mit dem Controller nicht zurecht komme. 


/edit: ahso, um auf die rhetorische Frage zurückzukommen. Wenn man eine Serie nicht genießen kann, wenn es darin schwarze Elfen gibt, schließe ich mich RedDragon an. Wobei "latent rassistisch" diplomatisch ausgedrückt ist. "Racial bias" könnte man auch sagen, was sich nicht ganz so nett übersetzt. 
Vorurteile sind menschlich und lassen sich nicht vermeiden. Sie sich bewusst zu machen, anstatt als Argument zu nutzen, könnte aber vielleicht schon was ändern.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2019)

für mich sind Elfen diese Feen-ähnlichen Wesen mit zarten Flügeln. Während die Spitzohren wie man sie z.B. bei Tolkien kennt für mich immer Elben sind.


----------



## Javata (28. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt Witcher III im Sale geholt und gerade angeworfen. Das Intro ist ja schonmal geil!
> Teil 1 hatte ich damals nur sehr kurz angespielt (Hardware zu schwach), und die Serie seitdem ignoriert. RPG ist zwar nicht unbedingt meins, aber man will ja auch wissen worum die ganze Debatte geht.
> Netflix wird danach reaktiviert. Spätestens, wenn ich mit dem Controller nicht zurecht komme.
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Spiele zocken willst spiel auf jeden Fall vorher Witcher 2. Durch den Savegameimport gewinnt das Spiel eine Menge Charme wenn du im 2ten Teil die "richtigen" Sachen machst bzw nicht machst bis hin zu ganz neuen Inhalten der Endsequenz. Witcher 2 ist wirklich gut (gealtert) bis auf die Steuerung, die ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Und zum Topic:

Die Serie hat auch Änderungen erfahren die von den Büchern abweichen und wird das auch in zukünftigen Staffeln, da kann man absolut sicher sein. Darüber beschwert sich aber niemand, da ist die Lore offenbar egal. Es geht immer nur um die Hautfarbe vom Nebenrollen-Cast. (Die No-Name Elfen, Fringilla und auch Triss (die in den Büchern auch eher Nebencharakter ist). Da kann man sich den Beigeschmack irgendwie nicht wegdenken...


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2019)

Wie gesagt ich bin mit forgotten realms /markus heitz / witcher und co  aufgewachsen in videospiele und romane und da waren schwarze / dunklere elfen drow und albae

ich kannte es halt bis jetzt nicht anders - inzwischen wurde halt viel geändert zu ende der 90er 

stören tut es mich nicht - ist halt nur neu und anders als aus der jugend / kindheit man kennt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt bei dir, wenn du an der Hautfarbe irgendwelcher No Names festmachst, ob dir eine Serie gefällt oder nicht. Dein Empfinden wäre, wenn deine Worte der Wahrheit entsprechen, also in der Tat zumindest latent rassistisch.



Auch mit dem Hintergrund, daß ich jegliches Race Washing ablehne?
Wie ich dazu stehe ist recht irrelevant, es geht um die entsprechende Antwort auf so eine Behauptung.
Wenn man sie aufstellt, sollte man dazu stehen können, egal was das Resultat daraus ist.
Naja, er war so schlau nicht direkt zu antworten - sonst gäbe es reale Post.

Abgesehen davon, hab ich schon am 21.12. geschrieben 





LarryMcFly schrieb:


> "Schwarze" Elfen, die keine Drow sind (und damit pechschwarz) sind einfach Quark.


Man möchte jetzt so tun, als wären die Elfen im Saga o Wiedźminie vielleicht...auch blau mit gelben Punkten und Andrzej Sapkowski hat das nur nebenbei vergessen zu erwähnen?
Ich glaub eher, man möchte hier auf Biegen und Brechen ein slawisches Märchen, daß einfach von Natur aus käseweiß ist, dazu hinbiegen, daß da unbedingt doch andere Hautfarben drin vorkommen (tun sie ja auch aber extra beschrieben in Form der Zerrikanier/Araber/Nordafrikaner). 
Ach und No-Name hin oder her:
Die Dryaden im Wald zum Beispiel, sollten entsprechend der Bücher a.) keine weiße oder schwarze Hautfarbe haben, b.) Bögen anstatt Speere und viel wichtiger als b., c.) keine *Felle* oder *Pelze* tragen - ein meiner Meinung nach veritabler Fehler.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Hintergrund, daß ich jegliches Race Washing ablehne?
> Wie ich dazu stehe ist recht irrelevant, es geht um die entsprechende Antwort auf so eine Behauptung.
> Wenn man sie aufstellt, sollte man dazu stehen können, egal was das Resultat daraus ist.
> Naja, er war so schlau nicht direkt zu antworten - sonst gäbe es reale Post.


Du hast klar gefragt, ob deine Äußerung rassistisch sei. Du hast zwar nicht mich gefragt, aber eine Antwort hast du erhalten. Nimm die Antwort einfach hin und gut. Wer so eine Frage stellt, muss natürlich mit einer entsprechenden Antwort rechnen.  Ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der deine vorherige Aussage für latent rassistisch hält. 

Bzgl. Hautfarben...da eben keine explizite Volksbeschreibung der Elfen hinsichtlich Hautfarbe gegeben ist, besteht kein Grund, sich da keine Freiheiten heraus nehmen zu dürfen. Lediglich beim Kleidungsstil der Dryaden würde ich dir zustimmen. Aber die Darsteller wollten scheinbar nicht komplett nackt rum laufen. ^^


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Wenn du die Spiele zocken willst spiel auf jeden Fall vorher Witcher 2. Durch den Savegameimport gewinnt das Spiel eine Menge Charme wenn du im 2ten Teil die "richtigen" Sachen machst bzw nicht machst bis hin zu ganz neuen Inhalten der Endsequenz. Witcher 2 ist wirklich gut (gealtert) bis auf die Steuerung, die ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Witcher 2 sieht sogar auf maximalen Details sehr gut aus.
Wenn man Ubersampling anwirft, kann man auch eine GTX 1080 in den 60-80 fps Bereich runterdrücken.



Javata schrieb:


> Die Serie hat auch Änderungen erfahren die von den Büchern abweichen und wird das auch in zukünftigen Staffeln, da kann man absolut sicher sein. Darüber beschwert sich aber niemand, da ist die Lore offenbar egal. Es geht immer nur um die Hautfarbe vom Nebenrollen-Cast. (Die No-Name Elfen, Fringilla und auch Triss (die in den Büchern auch eher Nebencharakter ist). Da kann man sich den Beigeschmack irgendwie nicht wegdenken...


Natürlich wird sich auch darüber beschwert (und wenn ich der einzige bin), aber was wundere ich mich, du hast immer so Absolutismen im Wortschatz...in diesem Post halt *NIEMAND*.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast klar gefragt, ob deine Äußerung rassistisch sei. Du hast zwar nicht mich gefragt, aber eine Antwort hast du erhalten.
> 
> Nimm die Antwort einfach hin und gut. Ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der deine vorherige Aussage für latent rassistisch hält.



Es geht hier um die direkte Aussage was man dann sein soll:


> Wer die Serie aufgrund der Diversifizierung nicht genießen kann, *ist*, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, *zumindest latent rassistisch*.



Dann wirst du kein Problem haben mir das direkt ins digitale Gesicht zu sagen oder nicht?


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die direkte Aussage was man dann sein soll:
> 
> Dann wirst du kein Problem haben mir das direkt ins digitale Gesicht zu sagen oder nicht?


Ich hab es dir doch direkt geschrieben. Was willst du denn jetzt noch mehr?  Du weißt doch, was ich von dir halte.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab es dir doch direkt geschrieben. Was willst du denn jetzt noch mehr?  Du weißt doch, was ich von dir halte.



Dann ist ja alles gesagt worden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gesagt worden.


Es war schon alles gesagt, als ich hierauf antwortete.  


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, ich stelle mich jetzt hier einfach hin und sage "Ich finde die Serie wegen den schwarzen Elfen nicht so gut wie sie sein könnte - ich kann sie nicht vollends genießen.." bin ich jetzt ein Rassist?
> Ich brauch nur eine Bestätigung - einfach direkt anschreiben.


----------



## xaan (28. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Man möchte jetzt so tun, als wären die Elfen im Saga o Wiedźminie vielleicht...auch blau mit gelben Punkten und Andrzej Sapkowski hat das nur nebenbei vergessen zu erwähnen?
> Ich glaub eher, man möchte hier auf Biegen und Brechen ein slawisches Märchen, daß einfach von Natur aus käseweiß ist, dazu hinbiegen, daß da unbedingt doch andere Hautfarben drin vorkommen (tun sie ja auch aber extra beschrieben in Form der Zerrikanier/Araber/Nordafrikaner).



Der Standpunkt ist schon an der Stelle "slawisches Märchen" fehlerhaft, denn im Witcher werden wesentlich mehr Einflüsse verwurstet als nur slawische. Unter anderem auch Grimms Märchen. Oder nimm die Wild Hunt. EIne Legende die von Skandinavien über Deutschland/Österreich/Schweiz bis nach Frankreich reicht - und auch völlig unterschiedlich gedeutet wird.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilde_Jagd

Aber mal zurück zu den Elfen: wenn überhaupt kann man wohl mit Recht behaupten, Sapkowski zehrt hier insbesondere von europäischen Legenden über Elfen. Aber gerade die sind ja überhaupt nicht einheitlich. Nicht über Ländergrenzen hinweg aber auch nicht innerhalb der selben Region. Die nordische Mythologie etwa kennt Alfar (Elben, Albe, Elfen) und Svartalfar (Schwarzalben)....aber ist nicht eindeutig darin ob Svartalfar eigentlich Zwerge sind. 

Solange Sapkowski keine klare Ansage macht, besteht für Adaptionen in anderen Medien ausreichend Spielraum, ohne dass zu einem Lorebruch kommt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mich am dunkelhäutigen Elfen ja nicht mehr gestört, obwohl ich auch ein eher ätherisches Bild von Elfen habe. Halbelfen sind ja nix ungewöhnliches und dann wird da halt ein serrikanischer Einfluss deutlich. 

Die „störendste“ Besetzung, wenn ich da meckern sollte, ist tatsächlich Triss. Da bin ich durch die Spiele halt komplett verdorben, obwohl Serien-Triss sogar etwas näher an der originären Figur dran ist. Ich mag die roten Haare einfach. 
Dennoch hat das die Qualität der Serie für mich nicht geschmälert. 

Selbst Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis, die noch nie was mit der Reihe zu tun hatten, kommen gut mit ihr klar. 

Und ja, The Witcher 2 ist toll gealtert und immer noch eines meiner liebsten Spiele...sofern man den richtigen Weg wählt. ;-D


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die „störendste“ Besetzung, wenn ich da meckern sollte, ist tatsächlich Triss. Da bin ich durch die Spiele halt komplett verdorben, obwohl Serien-Triss sogar etwas näher an der originären Figur dran ist. Ich mag die roten Haare einfach.
> Dennoch hat das die Qualität der Serie für mich nicht geschmälert.



Ein Freund mit polnischem Background hat das so erklärt (Copy & Paste):
"bei Triss fällt es einfach unangenehm auf. sie hat im Buch rote Haare. das ist kacke übersetzt worden. die argumentieren alle mit chestnut wäre ja braun. aber mit chestnut (kasztan) wird im Buch nicht Kastanie sondern die Pferderasse gemeint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die ist rötlich"


----------



## Loosa (28. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Solange Sapkowski keine klare Ansage macht, besteht für Adaptionen in anderen Medien ausreichend Spielraum, ohne dass zu einem Lorebruch kommt.



Wobei natürlich selbst ein Lorebruch einer Kommerzialisierung nicht unbedingt im Weg steht. 
Als Ausnahme sei mal Herr der Ringe Online genannt. Für meinen Vorschlag, Adler als Reittiere einzuführen wurde ich von den Lore-Verteidigern fast gegrillt. Wenn auch, der damaligen Community entsprechend, sehr höflich. 

Aber wenn der Autor dieses Detail nichtmal ansprach, bleibt es wirklich jedem selbst überlassen sich das Aussehen zu verbildlichen. Beziehungsweise es, den eigenen Vorstellungen gemäß, umzusetzen.
Durch die Populärkultur der vergangenen Jahrzehnte ist man aber natürlich vorbelastet, und denkt bei Elfen erstmal an strahlende Lichtgestalten. Obwohl sie, wie du schon anmerktest, ursprünglich in allen möglichen Formen beschrieben wurden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ein Freund mit polnischem Background hat das so erklärt (Copy & Paste):
> "bei Triss fällt es einfach unangenehm auf. sie hat im Buch rote Haare. das ist kacke übersetzt worden. die argumentieren alle mit chestnut wäre ja braun. aber mit chestnut (kasztan) wird im Buch nicht Kastanie sondern die Pferderasse gemeint:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber „kasztan“ heißt doch erstmal nur Kastanie auf polnisch. Woher soll man da wissen, dass ein Pferd und nicht die Nuss gemeint ist? 

https://de.pons.com/übersetzung/polnisch-deutsch/kasztan

Aber ok:
http://www.pferdewoerterbuch.de/chestnut-ist-nicht-kastanienbraun/ 

Wer will denn da noch durchblicken? 
Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob im Buch stand, dass sie Haare wie ein Pferd hatte.


----------



## Loosa (28. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob im Buch stand, dass sie Haare wie ein Pferd hatte.



Vielleicht waren ihre Zähne gemeint?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren ihre Zähne gemeint?



Das könnte natürlich auch sein. 

Ist ja auch egal. Ich habe jetzt wieder mit Witcher 3 angefangen, in Velen pisst es in Strömen und ich muss mich jetzt um so einen räudigen Priester des Ewigen Feuers kümmern.


----------



## Loosa (28. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> und die ist rötlich"



Also ich hätte das Pferd auf den ersten Blick als braun bezeichnet. Leuchtet halt in der prallen Sonne. Aber wenn man nen echten Braunen daneben stellt ist es eher rötlich, das stimmt.
Wobei braun im Endeffekt auch nur eine dunklere Variante von rot ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wobei braun im Endeffekt auch nur eine dunklere Variante von rot ist.



Ach was  ™Loriot


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also ich hätte das Pferd auf den ersten Blick als braun bezeichnet. Leuchtet halt in der prallen Sonne. Aber wenn man nen echten Braunen daneben stellt ist es eher rötlich, das stimmt.
> Wobei braun im Endeffekt auch nur eine dunklere Variante von rot ist.



Ist natürlich auch kein Knallrot wie in den Spielen, wo Triss je nach Beleuchtung extrem rot rüberkommt, klar.
Mein Wissen über die Farbtönung von Pferden, erstreckt sich bei mir eigentlich maximal auf einen guten alten "echten" Sauerbraten
 vom Pferd.


----------



## Javata (29. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Natürlich wird sich auch darüber beschwert (und wenn ich der einzige bin), aber was wundere ich mich, du hast immer so Absolutismen im Wortschatz...in diesem Post halt *NIEMAND*.



Das nennt sich Hyperbel 

Und das ist hier mMn sehr wohl angebracht. Denn die Zahl an Leuten, die sich über tatsächliche Abweichungen von den Büchern beschweren sind kleiner als 5%. Über die Hautfarbe der Schauspieler dreht sich der absolute Großteil des Shitstorms.


----------



## Loosa (29. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> für mich sind Elfen diese Feen-ähnlichen Wesen mit zarten Flügeln. Während die Spitzohren wie man sie z.B. bei Tolkien kennt für mich immer Elben sind.



Perfektes Beispiel für unterschiedliche, auch kulturell unterschiedliche Einschätzungen. Im Englischen ist beides schlichtweg "elves".

Tolkien selbst fand das naheliegende "Elf" als Übersetzung angeblich zu nah an Grimms Feenvolk, und hätte lieber "Alp" gehabt (oder Alb), was etymologisch auch nahe am gemeinsamen Wortstamm gewesen wäre. Leider auch nahe am "Alptraum". Huh, Zufall? Wie schon erwähnt sind Elfen ziemlich hinterhältige Biester. 

Das Wort Elben war wohl einfach nur ein Kompromiss und klang gut.
Finde sowas sollte man deshalb nicht unter einem Brennglas betrachten. Sprache ist schwammig. Übersetzungen umso mehr (siehe Pferdegebiss  ), und kulturelle Einflüsse kommen noch obendrauf. Spitze Ohren nach oben oder nach unten... wenn die Geschichte geil erzählt wird, wayne?

Gewohnheit und Gewohntes ist aber natürlich eine ganz eigene Macht.


----------



## Loosa (29. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Hyperbel
> 
> Und das ist hier mMn sehr wohl angebracht. Denn die Zahl an Leuten, die sich über tatsächliche Abweichungen von den Büchern beschweren sind kleiner als 5%. Über die Hautfarbe der Schauspieler dreht sich der absolute Großteil des Shitstorms.



Die Medien sollten echt mal darüber nachdenken inwieweit sie Twitter weiter als Indikator ernstnehmen (und pushen) wollen.
Ja, es ist schön einfach, weil schnell was bei rausspringt. Aber die Aussagekraft geht IMO gegen Null. Umso mehr im deutschsprachigen Raum. Wenn 5 (dutzend?) User sich lautstark beschweren und Memes posten wird daraus gleich ein Trend gemacht.

Mit dem Verfall von Print-Budgets kann man den Medien wohl leider nichtmal einen Vorwurf daraus machen. Finde es trotzdem traurig und dämlich.


----------



## Javata (29. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Medien sollten echt mal darüber nachdenken inwieweit sie Twitter weiter als Indikator ernstnehmen (und pushen) wollen.
> Ja, es ist schön einfach, weil schnell was bei rausspringt. Aber die Aussagekraft geht IMO gegen Null. Umso mehr im deutschsprachigen Raum. Wenn 5 (dutzend?) User sich lautstark beschweren und Memes posten wird daraus gleich ein Trend gemacht.
> 
> Mit dem Verfall von Print-Budgets kann man den Medien wohl leider nichtmal einen Vorwurf daraus machen. Finde es trotzdem traurig und dämlich.



Ich finde die (Über-)Reaktionen auch extrem nervig. Bei einem Mass Effect: Andromeda, das wegen Shitstorm kein DLC bekam trotz sehr guter Verkaufszahlen hat es mich richtig geärgert sogar. Mir ist eh schleierhaft wieso man so auf den "Mob" hört. Guckt man sich die Reddits fast aller AAA-Titel der letzten Jahre an findet man quasi nur negative Posts, das Internet ist einfach ein anonymer Ort wo jeder seine Meinung auf noch so toxische Weise darstellen kann. Da entstehen dann "circle jerks" (man könnte auch von einer Art Echokammer reden) in der sich Minderheitenmeinungen zu scheinbaren Mehrheitsmeinung aufschwingen. Denn man sollte hier doch realistisch bleiben, die schweigende Masse ist die Mehrheit die mit ihrem Produkt zumindest insoweit zufrieden ist, dass sie sich nicht öffentlich beschwert.

Anderes Beispiel hier zu PC-Games: Bei Anthem wurden wiederholt Reddit-Posts von Spieler hier als Topnews dargestellt die natürlich negativ waren und schlicht falsch aber Aufgrund des Bioware/EA-Bashings im Anthem-Reddit sehr viele Upvotes hatten. Klar war Anthem nicht der große Wurf und hatte einige Bugs. Was da aber auch medial passiert ist war einfach ein Witz. Vom Verhalten der Leute im Anthem-Reddit wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Ich finde die (Über-)Reaktionen auch extrem nervig. Bei einem Mass Effect: Andromeda, das wegen Shitstorm kein DLC bekam trotz sehr guter Verkaufszahlen hat es mich richtig geärgert sogar. Mir ist eh schleierhaft wieso man so auf den "Mob" hört. ...Denn man sollte hier doch realistisch bleiben, die schweigende Masse ist die Mehrheit die mit ihrem Produkt zumindest insoweit zufrieden ist, dass sie sich nicht öffentlich beschwert.



Mass Effect Andromeda hat sich schlechter verkauft als Mass Effect 3, je nach Datenlage sogar gerade auf dem Level eines Mass Effect 2.
Während die Verkauszahlen an sich wohl keine absolute Katastrophe sind, kann eine Firma von einem Produkt erwarten (das auf seine Vorgänger aufbaut), daß es zumindest die Verkaufszahlen des Vorgängers mindestens ansatzweise erreichen kann.
Eine Firma wie EA würde ansonsten nicht so geheimnisvoll mit den Zahlen zu Andromeda umgehen - zu Mass Effect 2 & 3, wurden weitaus mehr finanzielle Details im Earnings Call und dem Report zu dem jeweiligen Geschäftsjahr den Shareholdern preisgegeben.
Der Fakt, daß jegliche Entwicklung nach nur wenigen Monaten eingestellt wurde, spricht auch Bände.
Denn wenn Andromeda so ein Goldesel gewesen wäre, hätte man wie bei den Vorgängern DLCs rausgehauen, selbst wenn der Papst und die Queen persönlich sich dem Shitstorm angeschlossen hätten.
Der "Mob" kauft nun einmal die Produkte - wer zahlt, schafft an!
Mit einem durchschnittlichen Review Score von 73 Punkten über alle drei Plattformen verteilt, ist Andromeda gerade noch so Durchschnittsware und weit von den anderen drei Titeln mit 90 - 95  Punkten entfernt.
Denk an die Echokammer, wo sich Minderheitenmeinungen zu scheinbaren Mehrheitsmeinung aufschwingen...in dieser Echokammer ist Andromeda ein großartiges Spiel...



Javata schrieb:


> Klar war Anthem nicht der große Wurf und hatte einige Bugs. Was da aber auch medial passiert ist war einfach ein Witz.


Wo wir wieder bei der Echokammer wären...die pöse pöse Presse ist anderer Meinung, das geht ja gar nicht, was für ein Witz!
Ein Witz war Anthem durch und durch, so ein großer, das die Playstation 4 vor Lachen sich abschaltet..vielleicht dauerhaft: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Anth...stuerze-auf-PS4-und-kaputte-Konsolen-1276760/
Mit einer Wertung von im Schnitt 60 von 100 Punkten, ist man gerade noch so Durchschnitt (unter 20 Punkte errreichen die wenigsten Titel).
Der CEO und der CFO haben verlautbart, daß Anthem die erwarteten Verkauszahlen und Transaktionen nicht erreicht - bei EA ist so eine offene Verlautbarung in etwa das Equivalent der Ankündigung zum Seppuku.
Der einzige Grund warum sie noch nicht komplett die Reißleine gezogen haben, ist der Versuch Anthem weiterhin als Marke wie Mass Effect zu etablieren.


----------



## xaan (29. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Ich finde die (Über-)Reaktionen auch extrem nervig. Bei einem Mass Effect: Andromeda, das wegen Shitstorm kein DLC bekam trotz sehr guter Verkaufszahlen


Da muss ich mal ganz deutlich widersprechen. Wenn ME:A erfolgreich gewesen wäre, hätte EA die Welle unter Garantie weiter geritten. Ich mein, Fifa bekommt seit Jahren regelmäßig einen Shitstorm wegen der Lootboxen. Die Switch Version ist seit drei Jahren exakt die gleiche, nur mit Trikot-Updates, jedes mal neu für 60 Euro. 
Und EA macht es trotzdem. Weil's Geld bringt.

Ein Shitstorm alleine bewegt keinen großen Publisher dazu, auf ein erfolgreiches Spiel oder Vermarktungsmodell zu verzichten. Das gilt für Mass Effect genauso wie für Anthem genauso wie für Lootboxen mit weniger als 1% Dropchance.


----------



## Styx13 (14. Januar 2020)

Da hier so rege diskutiert wird, will ich meinen Senf auch dazu geben.
Vorab, ich habe alle Spiele der Serie mehrfach durch, habe noch keines der Bücher (obwohl ich sie besitze) gelesen und habe alle Folgen der 1. Staffel gesehen.
Ich finde, daß die Serie besser geworden ist, als ich vorher vermutete. Mit der Besetzung des Geralt haben sie einen Glücksgriff getan. Er gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Die Figur der Yen hat meine Erwartungen (nach der anfänglichen, sinnfreien Keller-Piep-Show) ebenfalls übertroffen. Gute schauspielerische Leistung. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen für mich, daß sie im Verhältnis zu Gerald zu jung wirkt.
Überhaupt scheinen alle, außer dem Hexer, einen versteckten Jungbrunnen gefunden zu haben. Mousesack sieht eher aus wie ein Dauerstudent als ein mächtiger Druide von den Inseln. Triss gefällt mir auch nicht so besonders. Die Frau, die Ciri am Ende der 8. Folge aufgenommen hat, hätte eine glaubwürdigere Triss abgegeben (spielt auch viel besser). Ciri finde ich ok. Vieles ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, doch mit etwas gutem Willen geht das schon.
Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar Sachen für mich, da hilft der beste Wille nix. Die schon oft verschrienen „Kleidungsstücke“, die aussehen wie Designer - Stücke ala Lagerfeld und nicht wie funktionale nilfgardische Rüstungen. Die Besetzung der Fringilla, Aussehen paßt nicht , spielt grottenschlecht, ebenso ihre Kleidung (z.B. den „Sack“ den sie beim Angriff auf Sodden an hat). Nicht zuletzt Elfen, die aussehen wie Michael Jackson vor seiner großen Bleichwäsche mit angebastelten Spock-Ohren. Also wirklich, wenn das keine Quotenentscheidungen waren, was dann.
Meiner Meinung nach hat man versucht, einen Kompromiss zu schaffen, um die zahlreichen Fans der Spiele, die Fans der Bücher und die ewig schreienden Fanatiker „besetzt ja nicht alle Hauptrollen mit Weißen“ gleichzeitig zufrieden zu stellen. Leider geht das fast immer schief. Ebenso wenn man auf Krampf aus etwas bestehenden, bekannten, etwas „neues“ kreieren will (Bestes Beispiel: Star Trek Discovery …. Der absolute Schwachsinn).
Diese derzeitige "Hollywood Bewegung" bezüglich Farbige, Rollenbesetzung u.s.w. ist meiner Meinung nach kompletter Unsinn und nur auf die Mediengeilheit einiger Weniger, die andere mitreißen zurückzuführen. Es gibt mehr als genug Beispiele für brilliante, farbige Hollywood Schauspieler, die in großen Blockbustern die Hauptrolle spielen. Einer davon ist kürzlich für sein Lebenswerk geehrt worden. Zu Recht !!
Was diese Showrunnerin angeht, da gehe ich mit denen konform, die sagen das ihr Kritik am Ar…. vorbei geht. Für sie ist das Ding im Kopf schon abgedreht und daran wird sie kaum noch was ändern. Sollte die Serie wider Erwarten zu wenig Zuschauer anlocken, wird sie einfach abgesetzt, wie schon viele Andere vorher.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (1. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es ohnehin lächerlich von professionellen Kritikern zu sprechen. Realistisch betrachtet gibt es so etwas doch gar nicht. Ist das ein Ausbildungsberuf ? Eine Begabung ? Natürlich nicht, es liegt irgendwo zwischen notorischem Nörgler und Wichtigtuer oder ebend ein Redakteur, also ein Schreiberling, der ein gewisses Grundwissen besitzt oder im schlimmsten Fall einfach die Kolumne übernehmen soll.

Sehr schön kann man das in diesen grauenhaften Castingshows sehen. Da sitzen dann "hochbegabte" Gestalten rum, wie Dieter Bohlen, der mal Playback dauergrinsend auf seiner Gitarre rumgedroschen hat und seit der Zeit nur bewiesen hat, dass er mit einem Harmonizer umgehen kann oder sogar ein Bübchen wie Piedro Hastenicht gesehen, der einfach mal dabei war und die bewerten dann fröhlich vor sich hin.

Selbst ein Jörg Luibli lebt doch wohl eher seine Germanistik Studium Attitütden aus, als fair und sachlich zu bewerten. Ein Spiel, dass seiner Meinung nach nicht mindestens 2 Metaebenen hat ist grundsätzlich "Kloppmist". Sachlich sieht anders aus.

Genauso ist es doch bei Film Kritikern. Wobei Eitelkeiten und Vitamin B auch noch dazukommen.

Wer weiss, wie Nickelsons Filmkarriere mit der immer gleichen arrogant grinsenden Filmfigur (also eigentlich sein Alter Ego) wohl verlaufen wäre, wenn er nicht zufällig beste Freundschaften mit 4 der 5 einflussreichsten "Kritikern" in den USA pflegen würde ?

Kritiker sind wie Analysten. 5 davon haben 8 Meinungen und keine stimmt. Am besten ignorieren. 

Ich finde die Serie nicht perfekt, aber besser als befürchtet.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (1. Februar 2020)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt Elfen, die aussehen wie Michael Jackson vor seiner großen Bleichwäsche mit angebastelten Spock-Ohren. Also wirklich, wenn das keine Quotenentscheidungen waren, was dann.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat man versucht, einen Kompromiss zu schaffen, um die zahlreichen Fans der Spiele, die Fans der Bücher und die ewig schreienden Fanatiker „besetzt ja nicht alle Hauptrollen mit Weißen“ gleichzeitig zufrieden zu stellen. Leider geht das fast immer schief.



Tja wir leben in Zeiten, wo die Hälfte des wohl letzten Terminator Films in Mexico mit Untertiteln spielt, alle Hauptrollen mit Ausnahme des Terminators mit Frauen besetzt sind und ein T-800 mit Schuldgefühlen Kindern die Windeln wechselt und sie grosszieht. Da gehen die Elfen fast schon als Fantasien alter weisser Männer durch. 

Aber im Ernst. Es ist halt so, dass eigentlich gute Ideen innerhalb kürzester Zeit von Fanatikern gekapert und komplett pervertiert werden. Nicht umsonst wurden mal Menschen verbrannt, Andersgläubige getötet und gab es protzreiche Kirchenbonzen, weil hundertet Jahre vorher ein bettelarmer Kerl sich dafür hat ans Kreuz schlagen lassen, weil ersagte "Es wäre doch ganz nett, wenn die Menschen mal freundlich zueinander wären". Die Idee des Kommunismus war es Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit zu bringen, es wurde Terror und Bonzentum. Genauso ist es nun mit angeblicher Sozialer Gerechtigkeit und Emanzipation. Aus guten Ideen wurden Shitstorms, Fanatismus , Hass gegen die angeblichen Sündenböcke, übelster Sexismus gegen Männer, mitunter schon groteske Beweihräucherung von Frauen und so saudumm verlogene Propaganda in aktuellen Filmen, dass der Quatsch in einigen Jahren hoffentlich mal so peinlich sein wird, wie die kommunistische Propaganda aus Filmen vergangener Tage.


----------

